# The dog thread



## Twitch_80 (Jun 9, 2011)

Im seeing threads on other animals so I thought Id start this, share your pics.  
Hector (18 months old) is the rotty and Tali (7 years old) is the kelpy heeler.


----------



## sammie-leigh (Jun 9, 2011)

Me and Mace699 have two pure bred huskies brooklyn (boy) is in the first two pics and halli (girl) is in the next two and then in the last two are the 8 puppies halli had about 4 weeks ago,it is quite difficult to get all 8 puppies in one photos, they don't sit still for long enough and we have way too many pics of the puppies which i wish i could show to the world, they are adorable...


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 9, 2011)

That second photo is seedy hahahaha. Nice dogs, the puppies are gorgeous.


----------



## sammie-leigh (Jun 9, 2011)

you have beautiful dogs twitch... i love the last pic of hector with the puppy...love rotties...



Twitch_80 said:


> That second photo is seedy hahahaha. Nice dogs, the puppies are gorgeous.



yeah he can be a seedy bugger sometimes...an absolute goof ball though as well...


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 9, 2011)

He was only about 12 months old in that pic, he is getting pretty big now, this is him sleeping on his couch. Its a two seater, no shame. The puppy chewing on his tail is my friends mastiff, it will be HUGE when it grows up.


----------



## Lovemyreptiles (Jun 9, 2011)

My Staffie Diva


----------



## Vixen (Jun 9, 2011)

Our German Shorthaired Pointer, then and now! Still very very naughty, he's too smart for his own good. :lol:


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 9, 2011)

Staffies are cool little dogs, terrors..



Vixen said:


> Our German Shorthaired Pointer, then and now! Still very very naughty, he's too smart for his own good. :lol:


 I love that first pic, ears going everywhere. Hahahahaha.


----------



## kawasakirider (Jun 9, 2011)

I have four dogs. The two maltese are brother and sister, I bred them from their mother that unfortunately passed away in 2008, aged 16.

Here is Queenie, my girl. As she gets older she looks more and more like her mother.
















Spud, her brother










I sold a car last year to send them to the vet, lol.

Spud





Queenie, drugged up 





Kelly, my boarder collie x smithfield terrier, great dog. 





Milly, the miniature foxy. She is mine and my GF's.










Currently they're all back home, we had to leave them for uni. Milly is coming with us when I get a new place, though  I'd bring Queenie, but I think she's happy where she is, even though it breaks my heart to leave her there.


----------



## sammie-leigh (Jun 9, 2011)

yeah brooklyn lies like that as well, if he was allowed on the couch i'm sure he would lie on the coach in this position..he usually either lies like he is in the pic, or on his belly out flat with his front and back legs out like a starfish..(no pics of that yet)....
beautiful staffy lovemyreptiles, they are a tough dog, my mates have a staffy and runs into all sorts of things and shakes herslf off and keeps going....
vixen your pointer is adorable..he has a gorgeous coat.


----------



## Fiamma (Jun 9, 2011)

Rolly 9yo Staffy and Nova 18months Bull Arab x American Bulldog


----------



## vampstorso (Jun 9, 2011)

I wanted a Bull Terrier,
and I came home with this little goof ball instead 

The boy is the one with more spots/blue collar, Billie 

The other one is Bella, we bought her as an adult already to keep him company. We can't seem to get her to trim down anymore, but she's heaps thinner than when we got her.


----------



## kawasakirider (Jun 9, 2011)

Has she been spayed, vamps? Millie blew up as soon as she was spayed, can't get the weight off her.


----------



## Red-Ink (Jun 9, 2011)

Might as well...

here's my boy tattoo

At 6 months





What the bugger looks like now at 4


----------



## vampstorso (Jun 9, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> Has she been spayed, vamps? Millie blew up as soon as she was spayed, can't get the weight off her.


 
She wasn't when we got her (she was 18th months) but we got her spayed...she was fatter before we had her....like SO fat! So maybe that is the problem...we made her loose all her actual fat and now she's just a fat spayed animal :|

I've never heard of that before...interesting!


aww I love the german pointers Vixen!


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 9, 2011)

Red-Ink said:


> Might as well...
> 
> here's my boy tattoo
> 
> ...



Do you call him 'boof' around the house? 

Lots of nice dogs, pity we are not all in one place, have a bbq.


----------



## Red-Ink (Jun 9, 2011)

Twitch_80 said:


> Do you call him 'boof' around the house?
> 
> Lots of nice dogs, pity we are not all in one place, have a bbq.


 
Nah.. my last dog was called boof (pitbull) it would have been weird.


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 9, 2011)

Fair call, Hector gets 'boof' or 'sloberguts' more thatn Hector.


----------



## Jazzz (Jun 9, 2011)

These are mine =] both rescues with huge personalities! i have 2 dogs but ive never had a puppy...


----------



## sammie-leigh (Jun 9, 2011)

Love the dalmations vamp they are so adorable...such cute dogs, but i can't help but think of cruella deville whenever i see them...

he is soooooo cute red-ink...is he a bulldog cross breed?


----------



## vampstorso (Jun 9, 2011)

haha thank you  you certainly get your fair share of 101 dalmatian jokes when you walk them 

or my personal favourite...some kid going "LOOK AT THE LABRADORS!" and their friend was like "dude, they're dalmatians..."

Deff a great breed to get if you want a goof of a dog.


----------



## sammie-leigh (Jun 9, 2011)

tried to like your post jazz but it wont let me...so *like*...they look very happy with you 



vampstorso said:


> haha thank you  you certainly get your fair share of 101 dalmatian jokes when you walk them
> 
> or my personal favourite...some kid going "LOOK AT THE LABRADORS!" and their friend was like "dude, they're dalmatians..."
> 
> Deff a great breed to get if you want a goof of a dog.




hahah yea i can imagine, there is a dalmation a few doors down from us...

goofy dogs are cool...extra personality...i love it


----------



## hypochondroac (Jun 9, 2011)

My two pekingese. Bosco and Jujie.












My old girl Mindy - cavalier x Poodle mix, Bosco in his summer clip and Marci the Min pin. Jujie wasn't born at this point.
































Sexy dog picture over load.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jun 9, 2011)

Jack and jack when he is out the back looking in, 
he likes to lick the glass.


he's an idiot


----------



## Mace699 (Jun 9, 2011)

thought i'd pop up one of Brooklyns classier photos shows of his more refined personality


----------



## kawasakirider (Jun 9, 2011)

ssssnakeman said:


> View attachment 204831
> Jack and jack when he is out the back looking in,
> he likes to lick the glass.
> View attachment 204832
> ...


 

That last pic is classic.


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 9, 2011)

Yeah that last pic is gold.

Some great looking dogs on here.


----------



## hypochondroac (Jun 9, 2011)

Bosco the pekingese and Eddie the pug.






Bosco and Tiffany, his older sister.


----------



## Mace699 (Jun 9, 2011)

ssssnakeman said:


> View attachment 204831
> Jack and jack when he is out the back looking in,
> he likes to lick the glass.
> View attachment 204832
> ...



i would crap myself if i saw that face looking through my window late at night haha love it


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jun 9, 2011)

;[video=youtube;5-lVXYmL9ww]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5-lVXYmL9ww&feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## Beloved_Reptiles (Jun 9, 2011)

Loving this thread, some of the pics have given me a good chuckle! Here's some pics of my 2 girls.... Lexi our 4yr old shih tzu & Nelly our 2yr old chihuahua x Pomeranian.


----------



## vampstorso (Jun 9, 2011)

Baz, that's gotta be one of the nicest rotties I've seen

such a nice shape too him too!

..is he a rotty? :\


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jun 9, 2011)

No rotty or doberman in this one vamp


----------



## hypochondroac (Jun 9, 2011)

He likes how those leaves feel on his back. Oh yeah.


----------



## vampstorso (Jun 9, 2011)

ssssnakeman said:


> No rotty or doberman in this one vamp



I edited my post just before I saw this 
deff has the shape of a doberman too

ahhh he's beautiful regaurdless


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jun 9, 2011)

His mom was kelpie X amstaff,,his dad was ridgeback.


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 9, 2011)

He's a rotty  (still a baby)

I love kelpies, full of personality.


----------



## vampstorso (Jun 9, 2011)

ssssnakeman said:


> His mom was kelpie X amstaff,,his dad was ridgeback.


 
I was gonna ask if he was a kelpie cross too 
Stop reading my mind >___<

that explains why I like him so much hahaha
Kelpies have got to be one of the absolute best dogs in existence.

Such loyal things, and so Aussie.
all my childhood dogs were Kelpies...I keep trying to tell Dad he should trade Bella for a kelpie.


haha Twitch, as if your dog isn't phased by the puppy nibbling at its tail


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 9, 2011)

He was pretty good with the little puppy, he was still really young in that pic as well. The other one will be bigger than him soon. This is a bad photo but its Hector and Tali scheming together.


----------



## vampstorso (Jun 9, 2011)

cutttte!

go the big dogs!


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 10, 2011)

Look at the first post. 

Tali isnt too big, bit under 20kg, Hector is 18 months old and has just hit 60 but thinks he is the size of a cat, always wants to sit on you.


----------



## hilbilliemobile (Jun 10, 2011)

these are my two highly trained cuddle dogs, ready at a moments notice molly and blotch will dispense big cuddles with sloppy kisses when needed. Molly is identified by the love heart on her shoulder


----------



## thals (Jun 10, 2011)

Few of my girl, currently 5yrs


----------



## kawasakirider (Jun 10, 2011)

I love pit bulls. I wish they weren't banned in Qld. I hate the stigmas associated with them, too. It's not the dog, it's how it has been trained.


----------



## MsMoreliaMagic (Jun 10, 2011)

She's gorgeous Thals, here's some pic's of my lot


----------



## Rissa (Jun 10, 2011)

This is my English staff Pepper.








This is my Am Staff Mowie.





This is Mowie and Pepper meeting for the first time.


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 10, 2011)

MsMoreliaMagic said:


> View attachment 204844
> View attachment 204845
> View attachment 204846
> View attachment 204843
> ...



That last pic is great.


----------



## Khagan (Jun 10, 2011)

My miniature pinscher Bruce. 1st as a puppy, he was so tiny =p and now as a big fatty cause he is always into the other animals food if he gets half a chance the little s#!*head lol. :lol:


----------



## kawasakirider (Jun 10, 2011)

I've seen the second pic before, khagan. As a thumbnail he looks like a Joey lol.


----------



## Khagan (Jun 10, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> I've seen the second pic before, khagan. As a thumbnail he looks like a Joey lol.


 
He must be a hybrid lol. Here is him chewing his bone nearly as big as him, and then trying to suck up for some chocolate and failing =p. (Both pics taken when he had a broken leg :C)


----------



## Jazzz (Jun 10, 2011)

MsMoreliaMagic said:


> View attachment 204844
> View attachment 204845
> View attachment 204846
> View attachment 204843
> ...


 
baha!! that last pic is amazing! im in hysterics on the train and people are staring.. thanks a lot!


----------



## thals (Jun 10, 2011)

Ta kawasaki, my fave dogs too, not too far from ole Ippo now myself lol.

Love your Agra baby too Jo, she's beautiful


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 10, 2011)

Red-Ink said:


> Might as well...
> 
> here's my boy tattoo
> 
> ...



Is he an aussie bulldog Red-Ink? He's beautiful!!!



Twitch_80 said:


> Look at the first post.
> 
> Tali isnt too big, bit under 20kg, Hector is 18 months old and has just hit 60 but thinks he is the size of a cat, always wants to sit on you.


 
my big boy thinks hes a lap dog too!
blocka


blocka likes to do rude things to his chair ALL day- hes a very horny boy


lulu


----------



## sammie-leigh (Jun 10, 2011)

ms moreliamagic that last pic is gold....i love it...a few pics of the puppies...

loves the food...
halli and one of the lil boys....
two of the boys trying to play fight with the girl(the only girl out of the 8 pups)
this lil boy loves his food as well
sorry if the pics are a little small i had to get them from my iphone...


----------



## FAY (Jun 10, 2011)

Our gorgeous girl Vicky.
Here she is with Garth. Now Garth is a BIG man.
Oooh and she is a heater hogger.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 10, 2011)

great danes are sooo gorgeous!!!


----------



## sammie-leigh (Jun 10, 2011)

FAY said:


> Our gorgeous girl Vicky.
> Here she is with Garth. Now Garth is a BIG man.
> Oooh and she is a heater hogger.



FAY she is beautiful!....danes are a great dog....she looks very comfy and content in front of the heater, looks she wouldn't be moving away from the heater anytime soon...


----------



## Red-Ink (Jun 10, 2011)

newtolovingsnake said:


> Is he an aussie bulldog Red-Ink? He's beautiful!!!


 
Yeah mate... bloody big baby he is... Yours is quite a blockhead, he's beautiful, how tall is he? I specifically picked mine not to mimic the BB clones out there. Tatts is 23 inches and 41kg (and you can see his ribs).



kawasakirider said:


> I love pit bulls. I wish they weren't banned in Qld. I hate the stigmas associated with them, too. It's not the dog, it's how it has been trained.


 
Same.. If it wasn't for all the crap and stigma attached to them I wouldn't get any other breed of dogs. All my past dogs have been pit bulls.


----------



## sammie-leigh (Jun 10, 2011)

Pitbulls are a beautiful dog, and can have such an amazing temperment...it's such a shame that people have created such a bad name for them, people have trained them to fight, so that they don't know anything else, and in turn created a bad reputation for them...it's so sad when you see them in the pound and in rescue shelters, they are such a hard breed to find homes for, not many people are willing to give them the time of day...no animal should have to go through all that...


----------



## nervous (Jun 10, 2011)

here is my boy Billy... turning 3 in september

i dont have any recent shots but heres a few from when he was a puppy and older.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 10, 2011)

Red-Ink said:


> Yeah mate... bloody big baby he is... Yours is quite a blockhead, he's beautiful, how tall is he? I specifically picked mine not to mimic the BB clones out there. Tatts is 23 inches and 41kg (and you can see his ribs).


 
I am not sure how tall he is prob about 50cm.. he's up to my mid thigh. he weighs 41kg. I am guessing by BB you mean british bulldog? our girl still looks very BB. 

we got him when he was 2.5 and hed already had 5 different homes. he had had no obedience at all, had to be told to f'n sit, f'n be quiet, as thats how hed been spoken to his whole life. He had no hair from half way down his back to the end of his tail. was in a bad way, but a beautiful big sook. he's so stupid he barks at the back fence when there's someone out the front. He's been brought home in a paddy wagon, the last member of my family i expected to be dropped of at 6am on a sat morning by the cops  

we bred them once but then found out that breeding 2 predominantly white bulldogs throws deaf pups. so then put a tan male over her, she ended up having a caesarean, had 10 pups but is a bad mum and only 3 survived. So that was the end of my days as a dog breeder. we occassionally stud him out...

These are the deaf pups...


----------



## sammie-leigh (Jun 10, 2011)

the puppies are absolutely adorable...it's a shame only 3 survived....what a lucky boy to be in a good home now...


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 10, 2011)

thanks hun! I was very proud of them. Its a pity the were deaf they were all good looking big boys like their daddy. they all ended up in good, loving homes though, thats all that matters.


----------



## hilbilliemobile (Jun 10, 2011)

ha - it took a minute to register that somebody was hogging the heater, we dont own a heater up here, i had forgotten what they look like. bet somebody makes a good hot water bottle when it gets really cold,


----------



## sammie-leigh (Jun 10, 2011)

thats so wonderful! it's such an amazing thing to see them grow up and then go to loving homes...they look so adorable in the picture...you must of been proud of the mum...although she wasnt a good mum, ceaserians are a lot harder to recover from then normal birth for dogs and then still manage to feed and care for pups as well...she sounds a strong girl...sounds like an amazing experience you went through with them...


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 10, 2011)

These guys were the first litter she had, she had 9 but she only has 4 nipples that are small enough for the pups to feed from. She's a bit of a retard  but yeah, i wanted to keep them all. the 2nd litter she had via caesar, we kept 1 but she got parvo when she was 9 weeks old and died  She was gonna be a beautiful dog. Just on a side note for anyone that wants to flame me. she had had her shots, but was not yet fully protected.


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 10, 2011)

newtolovingsnake said:


> Is he an aussie bulldog Red-Ink? He's beautiful!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Well it is a nice looking chair!! hahaha


----------



## Jay84 (Jun 10, 2011)

FAY said:


> Our gorgeous girl Vicky.
> Here she is with Garth. Now Garth is a BIG man.
> Oooh and she is a heater hogger.


 
FAY......................... She is so FAT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 10, 2011)

FAY said:


> Our gorgeous girl Vicky.
> Here she is with Garth. Now Garth is a BIG man.
> Oooh and she is a heater hogger.




Im pretty sure that dog is taller than me.. 



nervous said:


> here is my boy Billy... turning 3 in september
> 
> i dont have any recent shots but heres a few from when he was a puppy and older.




Love rotties.. Billy huh, ours is Hector, or slobberguts.


----------



## sammie-leigh (Jun 10, 2011)

newtolovingsnake said:


> These guys were the first litter she had, she had 9 but she only has 4 nipples that are small enough for the pups to feed from. She's a bit of a retard  but yeah, i wanted to keep them all. the 2nd litter she had via caesar, we kept 1 but she got parvo when she was 9 weeks old and died  She was gonna be a beautiful dog. Just on a side note for anyone that wants to flame me. she had had her shots, but was not yet fully protected.



Thats such a shame, i'm sure you did everything you could... the poor girl sounds like she has been through her fair share of things...what strong girl...


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 10, 2011)

NAWWW now I feel bad, they dont get the same amount of attention as they used to now I have my baby, but shes getting old enough to play with them so they are starting to get more attention again. They are so big that they just push her over without meaning to.


----------



## sammie-leigh (Jun 10, 2011)

naaaw...don't feel bad don't feel bad...then i will feel bad for making you feel bad...i am sure they know that you still love them...haha yeah our boy is like that, he has a habbit of accidently pushing things smaller them his over, even though he is only meaning to sniff them or something..he means well....it sounds like such a happy family you have there...they probably love the attention they get from her, someone around their height that they can play with...as she gets older i bet she will get more and more fascinated by them and give them heaps of attention, children seem to have this unconditional love and fascination with dogs where they just want to hug and them chase them and play with as often as they can...


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 10, 2011)

Twitch_80 said:


> Well it is a nice looking chair!! hahaha


 
Hahaha! Sorry Twitch, missed your comment earlier! We only sit on the green chairs in the backyard. god knows what coud be on the white ones!



sammie-leigh said:


> naaaw...don't feel bad don't feel bad...then i will feel bad for making you feel bad...i am sure they know that you still love them...haha yeah our boy is like that, he has a habbit of accidently pushing things smaller them his over, even though he is only meaning to sniff them or something..he means well....it sounds like such a happy family you have there...they probably love the attention they get from her, someone around their height that they can play with...as she gets older i bet she will get more and more fascinated by them and give them heaps of attention, children seem to have this unconditional love and fascination with dogs where they just want to hug and them chase them and play with as often as they can...


 

Yes she adores all animals.she's a very gentle little 2 year old. I think having all the animals teaches her soo much.


----------



## sammie-leigh (Jun 10, 2011)

its such a great way for them learn...i reckon kids learn better with animals...


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 10, 2011)

Yeah I think you learn heaps from animals, especially as a kid. A lot of animals seem to respond as well if not better to kids as well.


----------



## FAY (Jun 10, 2011)

YouTube - ‪MVI 0604‬&rlm;


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 10, 2011)

FAY said:


> YouTube - ‪MVI 0604‬&rlm;


 
Hahahahaha, love the comment at the end


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 10, 2011)

translation-"Hurry up with my dinner"

lovely way to speak to the hubby


----------



## Ozzie Python (Jun 10, 2011)

nice dogs msmoreliamagic and fay. love my danes.

yours are pretty flash to thals.

this is my pooch just out of surgery on tuesday, had to get her anal glands cut out.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 10, 2011)

is she a bully?


----------



## Red-Ink (Jun 10, 2011)

Ozzie Python said:


> nice dogs msmoreliamagic and fay. love my danes.
> 
> yours are pretty flash to thals.
> 
> this is my pooch just out of surgery on tuesday, had to get her anal glands cut out.


 
poor little girl, bet she's feeling sorry for herself, hope she recovers fine mate.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 10, 2011)

sorry only looked at pic. hope she is up running around again soon.


----------



## Ozzie Python (Jun 10, 2011)

newtolovingsnake said:


> is she a bully?


she's a bull arab (the only female and runt of the litter).



Red-Ink said:


> poor little girl, bet she's feeling sorry for herself, hope she recovers fine mate.


she's recovering quicker than i thought she would, still sore but slowly getting more active. i had heard a lot of horror stories from the surgery from various vets. 

she's a tuff little nugget, and a spoilt one at that (all dogs in my family are treated like human kids).


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 10, 2011)

she's gorgeous!!! love your poodle too!


----------



## Jay84 (Jun 10, 2011)

FAY said:


> YouTube - ‪MVI 0604‬&rlm;


 
Oh FAY she is adorable! I love her colour, is it called harlequin??

She is so big though.... when i say big i don't mean tall lol


----------



## FAY (Jun 10, 2011)

Jay84 said:


> FAY......................... She is so FAT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



HAHAHAHA She is Babe's mother LOL



Jay84 said:


> Oh FAY she is adorable! I love her colour, is it called harlequin??
> 
> She is so big though.... when i say big i don't mean tall lol



AAwww your little guy is so sooo cute!

Yep, Vicky is a harlequin.
We got her when she was about 7, she needed a home. She will be 9 in December which is very old for a dane.
Vet says she is in great nick and should have no problems living until she is 10.
My dane in my profile, Lucy, is Vicky's half sister..they have the same father. Even though we lost Lucy ( I cried for weeks) we still have part of her.


----------



## kawasakirider (Jun 10, 2011)

Jay84 said:


> Oh FAY she is adorable! I love her colour, is it called harlequin??
> 
> She is so big though.... when i say big i don't mean tall lol


 

That dog is stunning. I can't get over it.

Fay, how much does it cost to feed that Shetland of yours?



FAY said:


> We got her when she was about 7, she needed a home. She will be 9 in December which is very old for a dane.



That's a shame  I've heard that all dogs, regardless of size have a comparable heart size, which is why large breeds don't live as long. Is this why?


----------



## kombat45 (Jun 11, 2011)

My missus owns the Brindle one( mini aussie bulldog) and i own the white one (American bulldog) people love walking past the house to see the little one trying to scare them away


----------



## vampstorso (Jun 11, 2011)

KR,
I think things like joint problems and pressure on their insides (I guess the heart is part of that) is another reason why larger dogs don't live as long.

probably the one thing I don't like about only ever wanting/owning big dogs :\


----------



## Mace699 (Jun 11, 2011)

Hey guys i thought i'd pop up a few more first is Halli and brooklyn as a pup next is the closest Sammie and i could get to a family photo, 3rd is one of the runt from her litter smallest but biggest personality and bravest so far. the last two are of Halli


----------



## Smithers (Jun 11, 2011)

View attachment 205126
View attachment 205127
View attachment 205128


----------



## vampstorso (Jun 11, 2011)

I want the blonde one Brett!


----------



## Smithers (Jun 11, 2011)

vampstorso said:


> I want the blonde one Brett!


 
Zeke is a stunner,...he's a Blue Fawn,...there's more n more of this colour these days...such a smart dog and had half a dozen commands by sign only. Amstafs are the bomb..the lil one a standard eng Staffy


----------



## vampstorso (Jun 11, 2011)

he really is stunnnnning!
so cuttttte! but just scary looking enough that you wont get mugged walking him! best of both worlds!


----------



## Smithers (Jun 11, 2011)

vampstorso said:


> he really is stunnnnning!
> so cuttttte! but just scary looking enough that you wont get mugged walking him! best of both worlds!



Funny how people used to cross the road to get out of his way, then others would cross the road to get in his face,..which he loved.


----------



## vampstorso (Jun 11, 2011)

awww!
I remember someones bull mastiff the same colour as him got off its leash once and ran over to Bill and I...was like woahhhhh dude you're a huge bugger :| 

just think, no one will ever break into your yard


----------



## pythonmum (Jun 11, 2011)

Here are mine. We have the bark (fluffdog) and the bite (rottie). The little bloke is the boss!

Playing tug after a bath





Sasha in a favourite sleeping position





What's that noise?





Taking a break from the favourite game (tug).





Fang practicing for a commercial where he had to fetch a shoe.


----------



## deebo (Jun 11, 2011)

our pooch a couple of weeks ago when we went out to our property....she loves it out there - plenty of room to run, a big muddy puddle (a poor dam) for her to swim in, roos for her to bark at, a bbq hotplate for her to lick after dinner, a fire place to keep her warm , mice to chase...a dogs heaven!


----------



## whiteblaze786 (Jun 11, 2011)

Here are my 2 babies  
Jess - Border Collie X Kelpie









And Pepper - Dalmatian


----------



## vampstorso (Jun 11, 2011)

it's amazinnnng how different Dalmatians all look...
I say this because I know of course there's variation within a breed,
but they always seem to have completely different head and body shapes!


----------



## whiteblaze786 (Jun 11, 2011)

vampstorso said:


> it's amazinnnng how different Dalmatians all look...
> I say this because I know of course there's variation within a breed,
> but they always seem to have completely different head and body shapes!


 
yeah i know what you mean.. my girl came from a show background her parents look so different.. one has nearly no spots and the other is like a black and white freckle lol.. lovely dogs though, she got overweight as soon as we had her desexed last year, couldn't get the weight off her, and now that she is 9 its ever worse for her..


----------



## StellaDoore (Jun 13, 2011)

White German Shepherds, represent!


----------



## Jay84 (Jun 13, 2011)

Danté sittingon the couch in the front garden watching the world go by lol


----------



## raged (Jun 13, 2011)

My boys


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 13, 2011)

Your boys are beautiful Raged.


----------



## raged (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks newtolovingsnake..
One on the left is 3yrs old and the other has just gone 2.


----------



## bkevo (Jun 13, 2011)

Matilda - blue cattle


----------



## smigga (Jun 13, 2011)

Here is our Old English Sheepdog Max. He is impossible to keep clean and is soooo playful


----------



## Kyro (Jun 13, 2011)

This is our beautiful boy Arie, he's an American Bulldog x Great Dane.


----------



## Khagan (Jun 14, 2011)

smigga said:


> Here is our Old English Sheepdog Max. He is impossible to keep clean and is soooo playful


 
I love how the black makes it look like he has clothes on lol.


----------



## Bradchip (Jun 14, 2011)

I think this is my fave thread on APS for awhile. Some really REALLY good looking doggies right here. 

Me and my girl are looking at getting a chocolate lab sometime soon.


----------



## Snakewoman (Jun 17, 2011)

This is Max & Rosie. Max is the tan, Rosie is the brindle. Max is a Ridgeback X Staffy, Rosie is a Boxer X Staghound, she's 11 weeks old... she's going to be a big girl!


----------



## FAY (Jun 17, 2011)

smigga said:


> Here is our Old English Sheepdog Max. He is impossible to keep clean and is soooo playful
> View attachment 205530
> View attachment 205533
> View attachment 205532



Really love these guys, you don't see too many around.


----------



## Erebos (Jun 17, 2011)

here are a couple of my boys the little ones a mini foxy x Pomeranian and the big ones a bull mastiff x great Dane



here's another one of my big boy and me lol he's huge


----------



## Bec (Jun 17, 2011)

Heaps of nice dogs out there. Ill get jesse to show me how to upload pics of my Sharpei lillie tonight.
Bec


----------



## Jay84 (Jun 17, 2011)

Danté guarding his sofa under the front verandah lol


----------



## vampstorso (Jun 17, 2011)

whiteblaze786 said:


> yeah i know what you mean.. my girl came from a show background her parents look so different.. one has nearly no spots and the other is like a black and white freckle lol.. lovely dogs though, she got overweight as soon as we had her desexed last year, couldn't get the weight off her, and now that she is 9 its ever worse for her..


 
Yeah one of ours has hardly any spots, and she got massively fat after desexing too  ...looks awful especially next to the boy! 
The boy is mostly black and slender as anything!


----------



## Jay84 (Jun 17, 2011)

Relaxing


----------



## Red-Ink (Jun 17, 2011)

Jay84 said:


> Relaxing



Doesn't change much from his guard position to his relax position does he?... he's a little cutie Jay.


----------



## Smithers (Jun 17, 2011)

View attachment 205913
View attachment 205915
View attachment 205914
My friends Whippet, Willow,...


----------



## Jay84 (Jun 17, 2011)

lol, the first pic he is on the edge of the seat, ready to attack any intruder lol


----------



## FAY (Jun 17, 2011)

Red-Ink said:


> Doesn't change much from his guard position to his relax position does he?... he's a little cutie Jay.



Hehehehe doesn't look too overly relaxed to me LOL


----------



## Defective (Jun 19, 2011)

unfortunately i don't have a dog but my dad has some 





^^Fritz the retired greyhound





^^Scooby the Bull Terrier and Lucy the Retired Greyhound (RIP lucy)





^^Shorty the retired greyhound (RIP Shorty)





^^Winston the hoover is my brothers dog but he's SOOOOOO Fat he waddles like a preggers lady!

if i ever get a dog, the breeds i love most are:
-boxer
- Husky
- Malamute
- Rottie
-German shepard
mainly BIG Dogs


----------



## bluey87 (Jun 19, 2011)

my big boof head Jack he's an english staffy pure breed best natured dog and loves to hog our bed


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 21, 2011)

Snapped another pic when they were watching tv the other night. The little one doesnt watch much but the big one does, his fav show is magnum (not kidding). I have no idea why but I admit I like it as well.


----------



## hypochondroac (Jun 21, 2011)

Look at those jowls. I love it.

Bosco and Jujie phone picture!


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 21, 2011)

Yeah if you look closely you can see the slobber on the couch, the removable covers get washed all too often hahaha. He has hit 18 months and starting to thicken up now.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jun 21, 2011)

Found some footage of the Jack dog at the park 

[video=youtube;PmYIlsgWnn8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PmYIlsgWnn8[/video]

and added some titles & stuff.


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 22, 2011)

Some footage? 

(no link came up for me)


----------



## Choco (Jun 22, 2011)

My 2 boys.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jun 22, 2011)

Twitch_80 said:


> Some footage?


Yes Twitch...some footage.
can you see it now ?


----------



## bluey87 (Jun 22, 2011)

Twitch_80 said:


> View attachment 206273
> Snapped another pic when they were watching tv the other night. The little one doesnt watch much but the big one does, his fav show is magnum (not kidding). I have no idea why but I admit I like it as well.



haha thats awesome cuddling up to so magnum p.i


----------



## kr0nick (Jun 22, 2011)

Twitch_80 said:


> View attachment 204798
> View attachment 204797
> View attachment 204796
> View attachment 204795
> ...


 Hey what do you feed that nugget lol 18months old and 60kilos that's massive. I have a rottie x neo mastiff at 10 months old and tipping 35 kilos will post pics wen on the laptop sorry.
And nice dogs everyone loving the pics


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 22, 2011)

ssssnakeman said:


> Yes Twitch...some footage.
> can you see it now ?



Nope, I think something is wrong with my laptop..



kr0nick said:


> Hey what do you feed that nugget lol 18months old and 60kilos that's massive. I have a rottie x neo mastiff at 10 months old and tipping 35 kilos will post pics wen on the laptop sorry.
> And nice dogs everyone loving the pics



He gets meat, rice, pasta, sardines, eggs, bones, meatloaf, dry food etc etc. Pretty spoilt.


----------



## kr0nick (Jun 22, 2011)

lol sounds like what my boy gets maybe abit to much lol hes abit fat but heres some pics

King. Rottie x Neo mastiff


pearl. Staffy x don't know what with.


sorry for the crap pics they are iphone pics.


----------



## sammie-leigh (Jun 22, 2011)

Smithers said:


> View attachment 205913
> View attachment 205915
> View attachment 205914
> My friends Whippet, Willow,...


i know that face in the first picture all too well.. it's a face that says "it's not what it looks like, it was like this before i got here, i was just picking it up to.....clean it....."


----------



## kawasakirider (Jun 22, 2011)

^^^ Haha.

Back in the day when I used to live at home and smoke a little bit of crap, everything was run on a system so I didn't get caught. I had the munchy food in my wardrobe, that had a sliding door, and the gaps under the doors were blocked off etc.

Our dog Milly was caught one day sneaking in and out of a TINY gap in the door to the wardrobe to retrieve chocolate chip cookies. She would sneak in, grab ONE cookie, and sneak back to her bed and eat it. She wouldn't stay in there because she knew she'd have a greater chance of getting caught. She must have pinched at least 6 cookies. While I was smacking her (softly of course lol) I was laughing so hard. Ingenuity at its finest.


----------



## waruikazi (Jun 22, 2011)

My boy, he wasn't too pleased with my driving effort yesterday...


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 22, 2011)

He's beautiful! Hardly ever see Bully's around down here anymore.


----------



## Snakewoman (Jun 22, 2011)

waruikazi said:


> My boy, he wasn't too pleased with my driving effort yesterday...


 
This dog wasn't too impressed with its owners driving either :lol:


----------



## onimocnhoj (Jun 23, 2011)

Go the bullies! Puppy Rhino and Sharky.


----------



## waruikazi (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm so jealous of your bully ears!


----------



## onimocnhoj (Jun 23, 2011)

waruikazi said:


> I'm so jealous of your bully ears!


 
How old's your boy? The White bitch i have had her ears like that when she was only 10 weeks old. The younger one has her days where one sits up and then flops the next day. Taping them up for a few days is apparently the answer to floppy ears.


----------



## waruikazi (Jun 23, 2011)

He's three and a bit. Apparently to tape them you have to do it before they get their adult teeth. I was humbugging the breeder to tell me how to do it, she told me to keep waiting and then she told me it was too late lol. Oh well i still love my dog!


----------



## onimocnhoj (Aug 7, 2011)

waruikazi said:


> He's three and a bit. Apparently to tape them you have to do it before they get their adult teeth. I was humbugging the breeder to tell me how to do it, she told me to keep waiting and then she told me it was too late lol. Oh well i still love my dog!



Hey mate, just an update on the taping ears business. Before and after taping for three 1 week sessions. I tried to get a shot of my other bully, but she was laughing too much because she knows she shouldn't be on the pool table.

Gaff tape fixes all...


----------



## vampstorso (Aug 7, 2011)

Used to work at a vet,

and my god the look on peoples/other workers faces when bull terriers came in were hilarious...everyone basically froze with fear, and if they barked I think most people almost fell over and died....

so, I always got to deal with them haha, certainly my favourite dog too.


----------



## onimocnhoj (Aug 7, 2011)

They have loads of character and are stacks of fun. They do some of the dumbest, funniest things that I'm sure only bullies could pull off. 

I get the occasional strange look from people when I walk them and I'm not sure if these onlookers are unfamiliar with the breed or are worried that they could end up on the menu lol.


----------



## vampstorso (Aug 7, 2011)

I got my Dally in highschool, at failure to find a bull terrier breeder at the time (apparently SA just didn't have them back then!), I love my boy to bits, but still want one haha.
Unfortunately I don't have a yard at my place, so my dog lives with my Dad, and there's no way he'd accept me bringing one home!

I hardly ever see them (for some reason I see plenty of miniatures though), but everytime I do I'm always re-amazed at their size. beautiful things. go the Roman noses!


yeah my Mum when I was a kid used to tell me how "awful" they are....coz I always wanted the one in Babe haha
All the ones I've encountered, who were also sick or injured, have been big soft goofballs.


----------



## Flaviruthless (Aug 7, 2011)

My new little ball of energy... The other dog we have is a german shepherd - she's my Nanna's dog


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 9, 2012)

Dog thread..


----------



## Khagan (Jun 9, 2012)

Twitch_80 said:


> Dog thread..



Yay. I couldn't find it even searching.


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 9, 2012)

Thats weird, well it was under my threads so easy for me to find.


----------



## oOLaurenOo (Jun 9, 2012)

View attachment 255166
Tyson.  My man, showing off!


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 9, 2012)

pic didnt work


----------



## Venomous1111 (Jun 9, 2012)

Posted him on another thread but here's my little bloke Tyson


----------



## oOLaurenOo (Jun 9, 2012)

How about that....?


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 9, 2012)

thats a great pic lauren.


----------



## oOLaurenOo (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks! I have tons of photos of him... possibly to many lol.

Although... He was a bit embarrassed with the goggles. I wasn't the most popular person in the world after that photo.


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 9, 2012)

hahaha some good pics...


----------



## Jay84 (Jun 10, 2012)

An updated pic of little Luna!







A normal day at the hair salon!


----------



## Grogshla (Jun 10, 2012)

cute dogs man what breed is that. Italian greyhound?


----------



## Jay84 (Jun 10, 2012)

Yep. They are both Italian Greyhounds. Well done! Not many people guess that right.


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 10, 2012)

My puppy Bindi.


----------



## vampstorso (Jun 10, 2012)

Love that pic Lauren!


----------



## GlennB (Jun 10, 2012)

Got one more but have not got a photo of him on my phone


----------



## oOLaurenOo (Jun 10, 2012)

:d :d :d


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 10, 2012)

GlennB said:


> Got one more but have not got a photo of him on my phone




hes beautiful. hes aussie bulldog isnt he?


----------



## Grogshla (Jun 10, 2012)

nice bulldog hehe


----------



## inthegrass (Jun 10, 2012)

Here is my boy, 6mths old.


----------



## JolyV (Jun 11, 2012)

Tahlia said:


> This dog wasn't too impressed with its owners driving either :lol:




nice pic
:lol:


----------



## NTNed (Jun 11, 2012)

Heres my too Reprobates, Apollo, he's a 9yo 50kg Mastiff X and Rio, she's about a 2yo 40kg Ridgy X.

Apollo's dad was a 72kg Bullmastiff, and Rio, I picked up for free a couple of months ago. She was being thrashed by the other dogs on the rural block she was on. 

She's just a beautiful girl, when I first got her she was just a mass of scars, deep gouges and bandages. She still has the scars on her legs, sides and throat.

And then there's Apollo, he's just a Lumox and probably the dumbest animal on the planet. I'm sure sheep would outsmart him....lol


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 11, 2012)

our newest addition: Rosie


----------



## pythonmum (Jun 11, 2012)

Not sure if I've posted this one in this thread, but we bought the dogs some clothes when we went to Japan. All of the Japanese dogs got dressed up, so my two had to follow the trend...


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jun 11, 2012)

pythonmum said:


> Not sure if I've posted this one in this thread, but we bought the dogs some clothes when we went to Japan. All of the Japanese dogs got dressed up, so my two had to follow the trend...




Awesome!! Got a good chuckle out of that..

Recent pic of one


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Jun 12, 2012)

I dont have a dog yet, my favourite breed is the German Shepherd, I also love any of the Staffy/AmStaf/Pitty's as well  These are my parents dogs:

- 1yr old



- Now, she is nearly 8yrs old 
Nanook (Polar Bear in Inuit) - She is an Alaskan Malamute, Desexed Female, she is "long haired", we got her as a 8wk old pup, she has an extra vertebrae in her spine, she has severe hip displacia, we got told she wasnt going to live past 4yrs. Well we proved them wrong  Saw the vet earlier this year, he gave her 4 weekly injections for the pain/hip displacia and took x-rays(we get them done every two years, will now become yearly  ) and she is going good, they are obviously deteriorating but not as fast as they previously thought.


- 2yrs


- 1 litter, 10 pups, 1 died, 9 survived and went to happy homes, all of the pups are nearly 3 years old.

- Now at nearly 7 years old.
Key'ush (Bear Cub in Inuit) - She is an Alaskan Malamute, Desexed Female, she is "short haired", we got her as a 12wk old pup, she is registered and has papers. Key'ush was bred a few years back, she was bred with a pedigree male which we used to own. She had a litter of 10 pups, 1 dying from her sitting on it unfortunately. She is now desexed and is living a happy and healthy life.

- Key'ush (Honidakota Bonita Catori) and her mate, Kodi (Lagrota Sire).

The reason Nanook and Key'ush are not together is because they fight, they were once best friends but both have actually hated, and when I say hate, I mean hate each other. We have got in a few different dog trainers to train them and help us re-unite them but all have gone in vein. So they both live happy lives separated from each other. One is in the front yard and the other is in the backyard, lol.


----------



## Jay84 (Aug 2, 2012)




----------



## Khagan (Aug 2, 2012)

Luka .


----------



## Rob (Aug 2, 2012)

Khagan said:


> Luka .



Cute. For some strange reason, kind of reminds me of the band *Immortal*.


----------



## shrinkie (Aug 3, 2012)

my 2 boys buddy (the jackrussell) and bandit<3 love them to bits


----------



## emmadiamond (Aug 9, 2012)

*-*

Oscar the 80kg Bull Mastiff.


----------



## Kitah (Aug 9, 2012)

Crappy photos (taken on my phone) but this is Kody, my 14wk old red and white border collie pup


----------



## thals (Aug 9, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous bc pup Kitah, got a bit of a soft spot for the breed.


----------



## Twitch_80 (Aug 9, 2012)

Kitah said:


> Crappy photos (taken on my phone) but this is Kody, my 14wk old red and white border collie pup




Thats pretty cute!


----------



## Kitah (Aug 9, 2012)

Hehe  The last three years I've been contemplating on and off getting a pup, and had my heart set on a BC- one of the best breeds in my opinion  I'll get some nicer photos of him and upload them at some stage for you


----------



## Flaviruthless (Aug 9, 2012)

Gorgeous pup Kitah! I wish I'd had my boy from a pup. Borders are an amazing breed!


----------



## Lovemyreptiles (Aug 9, 2012)

*Diva*

My Staffie at the dog park today


----------



## Jeannine (Aug 10, 2012)

just posted this in another section and thought the dog lovers here would like to see it too 

Beautiful photo goes viral online - Yahoo!7


----------



## Jay84 (Aug 10, 2012)




----------



## Flaviruthless (Aug 10, 2012)

My boy now...



Oh, and one of the Shepherd


----------



## Kitah (Aug 11, 2012)

Nice dogs guys 

Took some photos of my pup today


----------



## vjungle (Aug 11, 2012)

Here is my boy, it has been said mans best friend and so true. He is very well trained and no one steps in the yard with out Gus's approval !!!!! hehehe..... . so funny at times.






In relax mode now, getting ready for the night shift...lol


----------



## thomasssss (Aug 11, 2012)

some pics of my red and white boxer when she was a pup and my old brindle boxer the pup isnt much of a pup any more (although she differently thinks shes still a little pup ) as some of the photos show although shes even bigger now just don't have any recent ones

and dont say my dogs are ugly  every one says that


----------



## Twitch_80 (Aug 11, 2012)

The pic on the scales is great.


----------



## thomasssss (Aug 11, 2012)

cheers , she still does that for me but the only problem is shes way to big for the scales and either her back legs are hanging off or her front paws


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Aug 12, 2012)

@Kitah, so jealous, what a stunning pup <3


----------



## Mulgaaustralis (Aug 12, 2012)

Does anyone here keep or know anywhere/one with Basset Hounds? 

Thanks 
Mulgaaustralis


----------



## CheekySod (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## Goppy78 (Aug 14, 2012)

Hey Mulga, grew up with Bassett Hounds, great dogs, really good with kids, but are one of the biggest food theives you can find. And you have to be careful when of leash, as they follow there nose, and not there eyes.


----------



## Kitah (Aug 14, 2012)

Tired after a long day out exploring and meeting new people


----------



## Grogshla (Aug 14, 2012)

cute dog mate what breed is that


----------



## Kitah (Aug 14, 2012)

The one I just posted? Purebred red+white border collie.. there are a few pics on the previous page as well


----------



## Grogshla (Aug 14, 2012)

Real cutie!! Lovely animal


----------



## Kitah (Aug 14, 2012)

Hehe I certainly love him  great fun and a challenge wearing him out. By far my favourite breed, though I also love german shepherds (Second favourite) as well as bernese mountain dogs, golden retrievers, great danes... I'm only really fond of mid to large breed dogs though, personally  

Kody has already learnt sit (from standing or dropped positions), stay, drop (From both standing and sit positions), 'ta' (i.e. give me whatever he is holding, even if its when we were just playing tug of war), fetch, shake paw (left and right), high five (left and right), high 10, spin and roll over- all learnt in 2 sessions- even though the texts say to teach one trick per session, he just learns and remembers so quick- I've taken him in to both my workplaces and he is good enough that he does these tricks in distracting environments...

Ok, time to stop- just an incredible pup imo. not that I'm biased at all


----------



## Grogshla (Aug 14, 2012)

wow that is awesome. I miss having a yard for this reason! I love dogs especially medium to large sized dogs!


----------



## thomasssss (Aug 14, 2012)

Kitah said:


> Hehe I certainly love him  great fun and a challenge wearing him out. By far my favourite breed, though I also love german shepherds (Second favourite) as well as bernese mountain dogs, golden retrievers, great danes... I'm only really fond of mid to large breed dogs though, personally
> 
> Kody has already learnt sit (from standing or dropped positions), stay, drop (From both standing and sit positions), 'ta' (i.e. give me whatever he is holding, even if its when we were just playing tug of war), fetch, shake paw (left and right), high five (left and right), high 10, spin and roll over- all learnt in 2 sessions- even though the texts say to teach one trick per session, he just learns and remembers so quick- I've taken him in to both my workplaces and he is good enough that he does these tricks in distracting environments...
> 
> Ok, time to stop- just an incredible pup imo. not that I'm biased at all


lucky you , my dog was way to energetic to stay still and learn tricks as a pup , shes got the basics like sit and toilet training but no hand shaking or anything (not that i care ) i tried but she just wanted to bounce around and play tug-a-war or sleep , my aunties Jack Russell on the other hand walks backwards when you tell it to reverse


----------



## Grogshla (Aug 14, 2012)

I could never train our first Jack Russell. I think we spoiled her too much for her to obey us. The second one we got was a much more obedient and protective dog.


----------



## slim6y (Aug 15, 2012)

I want to see more doggies.... 

We just ended up getting a new Huntaway.... Funny story really.

But, you can just assume the dog got 'dumped' on our doorstep....

*Meet Bonnie*






*Piri (the older one) makes room for her to sleep in his chair. IMO, he's too tolerant!*





*You can even see when he's using her as a pillow he is still way too tolerant.*





*Taken a few months back in a snow shower - looks like he's having fun... (about 10 months old there)*





*Then realising snow is cold....*





*This is Tyke, my friend's boxer - just doing the rounds over the fence and back - it's low, so we're going to challenge him soon to a much higher fence - enjoy the high speed action!*

[video=youtube_share;JXALvb2Zlks]http://youtu.be/JXALvb2Zlks[/video]

More dogs...?


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Aug 15, 2012)

this is our new baby Rosie.




Tilly and Rosie are best mates, the silly dog just stays however Tilly places her. in the pic above Tilly had made her a bed, she stayed like that for half an hour.


----------



## CheekySod (Aug 15, 2012)

Awsome Jump haha!


----------



## blackthorn (Aug 15, 2012)

This is my pup Dexter. He's nearly 8 months now.


----------



## Rob (Aug 15, 2012)

Here is my Attack Team.

It's funny, their bed is about 1.5 metres from our yearling Diamond, and when they come in at night she comes right over to the glass to have a look. Not sure whether she is sizing them up as a potential meal, or is just intrigued by the movement.


----------



## Twitch_80 (Aug 15, 2012)

Bahahaha your attack team looks tough!! How old is the pug? How heavy is the pug? 





Rob_N_Son said:


> Here is my Attack Team, and one with my daughter.
> 
> It's funny, their bed is about 1.5 metres from our yearling Diamond, and when they come in at night she comes right over to the glass to have a look. Not sure whether she is sizing them up as a potential meal, or is just intrigued by the movement.


----------



## Rob (Aug 15, 2012)

Twitch_80 said:


> Bahahaha your attack team looks tough!! How old is the pug? How heavy is the pug?



He's around 5 1/2. He weighs around 13kg. That mean white monster in the back there weighs in at a hefty 3kg !!!!!!!


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Aug 15, 2012)

Rob_N_Son said:


> He's around 5 1/2. He weighs around 13kg. That mean white monster in the back there weighs in at a hefty 3kg !!!!!!!



please excuse me for saying this: your daughter has a lovely...... smile. but thats not the first thing i noticed


----------



## Rob (Aug 15, 2012)

newtolovingsnake said:


> please excuse me for saying this: your daughter has a lovely...... smile. but thats not the first thing i noticed



LOL. I questioned whether to post that pic, but in the end I figured as ferocious as that beast looks with his teeth hanging out, I'm sure APS could handle it !


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Aug 15, 2012)

pmsl!!! my husband will have 2 shotguns loaded at the front door if matilda develops that well.


----------



## Rob (Aug 15, 2012)

That's what the snakes are for. At the size they're at right now, they make a fearsome addition to the Attack Team !


----------



## Twitch_80 (Aug 15, 2012)

Bahaha my mrs is reading and just said I would be the worst/best slightly over protective father if I had a daughter (best imo) 

Thats um pretty healthy for a pug  my kelpie x is only about 20


----------



## hughesy (Aug 15, 2012)

Here's my bitch ( Geisha )


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Aug 15, 2012)

shes gorgeous hughesy. I love Bull terriers.


----------



## Irbz_27 (Aug 16, 2012)

My two beautiful American bulldogs. Tully and Harley


----------



## hughesy (Aug 16, 2012)

newtolovingsnake said:


> shes gorgeous hughesy. I love Bull terriers.



Yeah cheers ! not many people think she is gorgeous ! I cant see why not : )


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Aug 16, 2012)

lol. it good to see them "coming back" for a while there you never saw them, but i have seen heaps lately.


----------



## lace90 (Aug 16, 2012)

OOH I am loving this thread!
Here is my big Doberman boy Lyston, and my bitch Bull-Arab x Great Dane pup Mazota. Lyston is so boisterous and energetic but the gentlest of creatures, whereas Mazota is a quiet little thing but a big bitch. Haha.
View attachment 262520
View attachment 262521
View attachment 262522
View attachment 262523


----------



## slim6y (Aug 16, 2012)

Rob_N_Son said:


> LOL. I questioned whether to post that pic, but in the end I figured as ferocious as that beast looks with his teeth hanging out, I'm sure APS could handle it !



Yeah... And your dog was showing its teeth as well....


----------



## miss_mosher (Aug 16, 2012)

Gave in to adopting this rodent, never. Seen an abandoned dog so unhealthy and so anxious in my life. She's tiny, clean, obedient (mostly), and best of all, doesn't make a noise!!  her name is Chivas Regal. A bit different after growing up around pig dogs. She's also good around the reptiles - generally just doesn't care that they're around 









what I look at while I eat haha


----------



## Justdragons (Aug 16, 2012)

Me and my staffy x ridgeback lil




Lil and spook our 12.5 kg fox terrier 
Now before you flame me, I saw him in the pet shop when I was 12 and a spoilt brat bought his brother and the lady went to grab spooks and the girl said eww no I don't want the stupid fat one I want the skinny one!! When she took the brother spooks started to howel so much I had to buy him with all my save pocket money. He is a funny litte character. He has been on doggie weight watchers but after 2 years he is only at 11.6  he now has cancer and arthritis so in the last few weeks he has been allowed bones and shmackos again.






But lilian is my favorite. Such a loving dog an I have a great bond with her. I got her from the pound. I got her looked over after we bought her and the vet said she is a hermaphrodite(sp) lol I still love her even if she is a defect pup. Lol












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snapped (Aug 16, 2012)

Some gorgeous dogs in this thread, love your Bully Hughesy, and Dexter the Dachshund!

One of mine


----------



## Justdragons (Aug 16, 2012)

didnt work snapped, is it the dog in your user pic lol??


----------



## Snapped (Aug 16, 2012)

justdragons said:


> didnt work snapped, is it the dog in your user pic lol??




Hahaha, would love a dog like Brian! (I fixed it just now)


----------



## thomasssss (Aug 16, 2012)

miss_mosher said:


> what I look at while I eat haha


your naughty is that a street sign i see in the top left hand corner  ive got one of the stop slow lolly pop signs , dont ask me how i got it


----------



## miss_mosher (Aug 16, 2012)

thomasssss said:


> your naughty is that a street sign i see in the top left hand corner  ive got one of the stop slow lolly pop signs , dont ask me how i got it



Bahahaha that is NOT a Parkway Drive street sign  I also have a giant 60 sign in the shed, I honestly have no idea where that one came from or who brought it here. It's one of those giant highway ones haha



justdragons said:


> Me and my staffy x ridgeback lil
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is so sad  everybody judges me for having a little dog, I guess it doesn't look right when you see a pierced and tattooed girl walking a bloody timid chihuahua down the road haha. But I wouldn't trade her for anything. When I saw how scared, and scarred she was, I had to keep her. Nobody else wanted her and she's such a brilliant animal. Pretty sure my family will have a law suit over her custody if I die.

Apoligies to everyonw who have already seen this, but worthy to those who haven't. This gets my waterworks flooding every time I watch it. The guaranteed way to make me cry. It's a beautiful video.
Last Minutes with ODEN - YouTube

Last Minutes with ODEN - YouTube

Apologies to everyone who have already seen this, but this video is beautiful. Guaranteed way to make me cry 

http://vimeo.com/m/8191217
Not sure if the link will work. Apologies to everyone who have already seen this, but this video is beautiful. Makes me cry like a baby every time I watch it - guaranteed.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Aug 16, 2012)

miss_mosher said:


> Bahahaha that is NOT a Parkway Drive street sign  I also have a giant 60 sign in the shed, I honestly have no idea where that one came from or who brought it here. It's one of those giant highway ones haha



the house we moved into has a giant train station sign from one of the Sydney stations. it weighs a tonne, its always intrigued me how exactly they got it back here....



miss_mosher said:


> That is so sad  everybody judges me for having a little dog, I guess it doesn't look right when you see a pierced and tattooed girl walking a bloody timid chihuahua down the road haha.



Hubby won't even pat our fluff ball in public in case people laugh at him..... big tough tattooed guy that he is lol. but once home its his lap she sits on!  i like the contrast of my tatts and my fluff ball.


----------



## miss_mosher (Aug 16, 2012)

Sezzzzzzzzz said:


> Hubby won't even pat our fluff ball in public in case people laugh at him..... big tough tattooed guy that he is lol. but once home its his lap she sits on!  i like the contrast of my tatts and my fluff ball.



My partner is the same, tattoos and piercings, except he absolutely baby's Chivas Regal - in public or not. It drives me crazy haha


----------



## Vixen (Aug 16, 2012)

I love this thread! Here's a new photo of our boy Easton - quite proud of this one!


----------



## Mo Deville (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Aug 17, 2012)

nawwww too cute! is it just the pics or is his tail, not quite full length and not quite docked?


----------



## Frozenmouse (Aug 17, 2012)

My Daggs


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Aug 17, 2012)

Frozenmouse said:


> My Daggs




I very cautiously reopened this thread after seeing that!!! I was half expecting to see a pic of a sheeps bum. Your daggs are very nice!

These are my Aussie Bulldogs, I have already posted pics of these 2 before in this thread but this was their first trip to the beach! Poor puppies, it was the coldest and windiest day, overcast and most definitely not a beach day!! But the dogs had a ball. The 3 of us- not so much !  The beach we took them to is usually calm as, being a bay, but this day there was people surfing there, which is not a regular sight there.


Blocka's big slobbery lips were like magnets for the sand, and as you can tell he wasnt real impressed with the wind blowing sand into his eyes.




LuLu loved the water, which cracked me up because if I even say the word bath near her she is the first to hide in the furthest corner under the house!!


----------



## Twitch_80 (Aug 17, 2012)

Some awesome dogs! Mine are at the start of the thread, cant be bothered putting them up again, its too early 

Love the rotty but Im bias


----------



## Mo Deville (Aug 17, 2012)

Sezzzzzzzzz said:


> nawwww too cute! is it just the pics or is his tail, not quite full length and not quite docked?



its just the pic, her tails not docked!


----------



## Vixen (Aug 17, 2012)

Sezzzzzzzzz said:


> nawwww too cute! is it just the pics or is his tail, not quite full length and not quite docked?



Was this in reply to me or Mo-Deville? My boy has his full tail though, it's half brown and half white haha. =)


----------



## Kitah (Aug 23, 2012)

Just to bump it back up  Kody was 5.3kg when I picked up him, and he's now 8.5kg - growing fast!


----------



## Kitah (Sep 10, 2012)

Anyone sick of seeing Kody yet?


----------



## Grogshla (Sep 10, 2012)

we love kody  Awesome dog!


----------



## slim6y (Sep 10, 2012)

New funny(ish) photo of Piri and his best friend Forrest:






Piri (the black one) is such a silly bugga!!!


----------



## josh87 (Sep 10, 2012)

my little terror roxy


----------



## Leasdraco (Sep 11, 2012)

Aww rotties are so gorgeous


----------



## Stuart (Sep 11, 2012)

My two, they were so innocent and cute and then they grew up..... (Only a year old now, but...)


----------



## Kitah (Sep 11, 2012)

German shepherds are definitely my second favourite dog breed  Gorgeous dogs Snipercap


----------



## Stuart (Sep 11, 2012)

Kitah said:


> German shepherds are definitely my second favourite dog breed  Gorgeous dogs Snipercap



Thanks Kitah, I grew up with them and finally had the oppertunity to get my own. Both only a year old now, but growing like weeds and still looking for ways to test the boundries but I still wouldn't change it for the world.


----------



## Kitah (Sep 27, 2012)

Mhmm two great dane pups, 6wks of age, that are in my care as of today. Both girls.. And no, I won't be keeping either of them. Must. Not. Get. Attached. 























Their father


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Sep 27, 2012)

SniperCap said:


> My two, they were so innocent and cute and then they grew up..... (Only a year old now, but...)



So jealous 
Love Shepherds, I too grew up with one, cant wait to move out of home and get one <3
Best dogs ever, my opinion anyway <3

I love the Dane pups, extremely adorable, love your adorable Kody as well Kitah

I love big dogs <3 The Rotti pup and Labs, so awesome, its really nice to see some big dogs... Most people around my area have...... small dogs


----------



## Kitah (Sep 27, 2012)

I'll get more shots of the danes as well as Kody on sat, with my SLR. Just took those crap shots today with my phone, hence the quality


----------



## oOLaurenOo (Sep 27, 2012)

My newest edition to my ever growing team..  We love going in the ute!!!


----------



## saintanger (Sep 28, 2012)

these are 3 of my dogs, will have to get better pics of other 2.








border colliex, chihuahua, am staff

- - - Updated - - -

these are my partner 2 blue amstaffs male is blue brindle, female pure blue


----------



## Khagan (Sep 29, 2012)

Some up to date pics of Luka .


----------



## IgotFrogs (Sep 29, 2012)

*Miss Poppy &lt;3*

ok guys not added photo of my girl till now have been following the thread though .... So have now taken the time to add my baby to the list Miss Poppy is 22 weeks old tomorrow slightly spoiled well loved ...

- - - Updated - - -

And one of Poppy with her best friend


----------



## Kitah (Oct 6, 2012)

Dane pups and Kody. The dane girl with the pink collar ('pink pup') has sutures above and below her right eye for entropion. So if you think it looks odd, that is why..



























































Now this photo makes her eye look really weird.. but cant go past the dumbo ears


----------



## cathy1986 (Oct 6, 2012)

*my doggies Missy &amp; Charlie*


Charlie on left Missy on right mother and daughter
me and my girls 
*i love border collies!!!!*

- - - Updated - - -

I'm surprised there's not a thread that's like: 
*show us ya PUSSY............ cats  *


----------



## ingie (Oct 6, 2012)

Zeke my dane puppy


----------



## Kitah (Oct 19, 2012)




----------



## Lulham (Oct 20, 2012)

Best dog


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Oct 20, 2012)

Cant remember if I put a pic of Cooper up here but here he is anyway..American bulldog, he was given upto the pound because he was nogood to breed from so the owner thought he wasnt worth keeping.
The owner was so wrong.


----------



## Stuart (Nov 14, 2012)

This is why you do not leave GSD puppies inside your house unattended....


----------



## Khagan (Nov 14, 2012)

Caught this peeping tom watching me in the bathroom . Luka is now 7 months and weighs 17.8kg .


----------



## cathy1986 (Dec 7, 2012)

Kitah said:


>


that looks like one of the puppies i bred lol


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Dec 7, 2012)

saintanger said:


> View attachment 266176
> View attachment 266177
> View attachment 266179
> 
> ...



Nice looking dogs there Saint 

- - - Updated - - -



SniperCap said:


> This is why you do not leave GSD puppies inside your house unattended....
> View attachment 270661
> View attachment 270662
> View attachment 270663
> View attachment 270664



Ha ha, yeah I know that one too well xD
How can you stay mad at that adorable face though xD


----------



## denozo (Dec 7, 2012)

This is Ally, my 6 month old bullmastiff. The best dog i've ever owned, although at 40kg already she will be a big girl.


----------



## ubermensch (Dec 7, 2012)

10 year-old Cocker Spaniel View attachment 273072
View attachment 273073

Before and after her top hat and moustache addition! (But seriously if anyone makes Dog Top Hats and Moustaches for realsies pm me up...)


----------



## Sean51 (Dec 7, 2012)

this is my new girl "cuddles"  hahah she is 4 and 1/2 months old


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Dec 7, 2012)

ubermensch said:


> 10 year-old Cocker Spaniel View attachment 273072
> View attachment 273073
> 
> Before and after her top hat and moustache addition! (But seriously if anyone makes Dog Top Hats and Moustaches for realsies pm me up...)



Attachments didnt work 
Go into advanced and see if it will upload them then 

- - - Updated - - -



MacroMagic said:


> View attachment 273078
> View attachment 273076
> View attachment 273077
> this is my new girl "cuddles"  hahah she is 4 and 1/2 months old



Awwww she is adorable <3


----------



## ubermensch (Dec 7, 2012)

Aww  I hate attachments.
Hope they work this time!!



My 10 year old Cocker Spaniel  sitting still for the first picture since she was a puppy. I wish I could seriously get her in a top hat.


----------



## Vixen (Dec 7, 2012)

denozo said:


> This is Ally, my 6 month old bullmastiff. The best dog i've ever owned, although at 40kg already she will be a big girl.
> 
> View attachment 273071
> View attachment 273070



Wow she's beautiful, that's a good looking Bullmastiff!


----------



## Kitah (Dec 11, 2012)




----------



## Stuart (Dec 11, 2012)

Wow Kitah, she is gorgeous. She has a great Doggie smile.


----------



## Kitah (Dec 11, 2012)

Lol he's a 'he' not a 'she' but two of my colleagues commented today he looks rather 'girly.' He might mature out and look a bit more err.. masculine. hehe


----------



## Stuart (Dec 11, 2012)

Kitah said:


> Lol he's a 'he' not a 'she' but two of my colleagues commented today he looks rather 'girly.' He might mature out and look a bit more err.. masculine. hehe



Doh! He is a good looking boy  (In a non creepy way)


----------



## Josh_p (Dec 11, 2012)

Our New puppy, bella. She is 8 weeks old.


----------



## Jungletrans (Dec 11, 2012)

*Dodge*



After our last dog of 12 years , a Rottie x Kelpie , from the pound , died of old age . We looked on Gumtree for a free to good home dog . Dodge 's owners were moving interstate and couldnt take him . He is Irish Wolfhound x English Mastiff and is 65 kg of fun . 5 years old and Very intelligent and well trained he is now part of the family , we love him :]


----------



## NWHeather (Dec 12, 2012)

SniperCap said:


> This is why you do not leave GSD puppies inside your house unattended....
> View attachment 270661
> View attachment 270662
> View attachment 270663
> View attachment 270664



Haha! Not just puppies 
This is why they're affectionatly known as "German Shredders" 

New to the forum here, & I figured I'd jump in with pics of my two dogs. Rory (7yo female-GSD/Lab) & Koda (9 yo male-GSD). Both are rescues. Rory picked me, as a puppy, when we went to the rescue to pick out a puppy, she kept laying down between my feet. She's been my best friend ever since.
Koda was supposed to be a 4-day temporary foster. He was in the local GSD rescue after he & his sister were abandoned at a boarding kennel. His foster family was going out of town for Thanksgiving, & they didn't want to board him at a kennel, so they looked for a temporary foster. We were looking at it as a trial for fostering. I knew within the first couple hours that he needed to stay permenantly. Poor guy was underweight, had colistits, hookwork, & had swallowed a golf ball that was in his stomach. He was at the rescue vet early morning on Thanksgiving Day, having emergency surgery to remove the ball, & treat his other issues. 
My adoption fee was the vet bill, & thankfully, the vet gave me the discount that he gives the rescue. Koda has been with me for 6 years now. 

I plan on adopting a third GSD after I buy a house, which hopefully, will be June-ish.


----------



## ADZIUS (Dec 12, 2012)

ma Baby XD


----------



## clairmont (Dec 12, 2012)

This is our boy Harry...





Here he is with my old girl Shari who was put to rest last year at the ripe old age of 18. Rip old girl :cry:


----------



## fourexes (Dec 12, 2012)

Heres mine, big softy:


----------



## deebo (Dec 18, 2012)

our dog really thinks she is just a furry human sometimes!


----------



## brierleys_girl (Dec 18, 2012)

My two. Staffy cross heeler and purebred German shepherd. Selfies on the way to the beach and two individual shots.


----------



## sharky (Dec 18, 2012)

Here are my 2 pups! Both Brothers and just past the 3 year old mark! B&W Short Haired Border Collies  I <3 Border Collies. Spyro is the one with a lot of black and Roy is the big clutz with a whiter face! 
Brierleys_girl that is one gorgeous Shepherd!!!


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Dec 18, 2012)

i said I'd NEVER have a small dog, and i'd never dress it in ridiculous outfits or colour its hair.....


but i lied....


----------



## brierleys_girl (Dec 18, 2012)

sharkyy1o5 said:


> Brierleys_girl that is one gorgeous Shepherd!!!


Thankyou! Yea she's a beauty, she was the runt of a $600 litter and nobody wanted her, so I got her at 5 months for free  such a beautiful nature too.


----------



## onimocnhoj (Dec 18, 2012)

Shark being sunsmart..




Shark out n' about with Rhino..


----------



## sharky (Dec 18, 2012)

You're dog has a great name  Love the first pic!


----------



## Kitah (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## Venomous_RBB (Dec 26, 2012)

Kitah - I never get sick of seeing your Border, such a stunning pup and the cat, very cute.

- - - Updated - - -



ADZIUS said:


> ma Baby XD



What a cute puppy 
Akita?


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Dec 26, 2012)

Here's one of Rosie dressed up for Xmas! 






Not the best pic being off my iPhone.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Dec 26, 2012)

Jack lost his back leg last month when he was hit by a car.
This video of him playiong with Coops was taken last week.
Big thanks to Shane Simpson and staff at Karingal vet hospital.

[video=youtube;AHb_5nD9fL0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AHb_5nD9fL0[/video]


----------



## fourexes (Dec 27, 2012)

Stellar effort on the vet and dogs behalf. Aweseome stuff Baz.


----------



## Sarah (Dec 27, 2012)

my miniature bully seems to spend a lot of time sleeping lately just a tad to warm to do much else.


----------



## Firedrake (Dec 27, 2012)

My baby  Of course this is about 8 weeks ago so she's a LOT bigger now


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Dec 27, 2012)

Firedrake said:


> My baby  Of course this is about 4 weeks ago so she's a LOT bigger now



Aww she is adorable


----------



## jakedasnake (Dec 27, 2012)

Firedrake said:


> My baby  Of course this is about 4 weeks ago so she's a LOT bigger now


she is so cute <3


----------



## Firedrake (Dec 27, 2012)

Thanks guys  She's a lil so and so now that she knows she owns the house! I just realised she's 4 months old tomorrow, I'll have to get some new piccies up for you


----------



## manimal (Dec 28, 2012)

*Alfie the bitsa*

These are some pictures of our new little man. His name is Alfie and he is 10 weeks old. My partner and I had been talking about getting a dog for a while and with her having 6weeks leave from work we thought now was the perfect time.
Alfie's dad is bullmastif x ridge back and his mum is a rottweiler x American bulldog. He is so placid and very lazy and just loves it when the kids fuss over him.


----------



## Kitah (Dec 29, 2012)

Clipped my boy off for the rest of summer... Gonna take a while to get used to seeing him like this :|


----------



## cathy1986 (Dec 30, 2012)

Kitah said:


> Clipped my boy off for the rest of summer... Gonna take a while to get used to seeing him like this :|



I got told by a breeder never to clip border collies

your border collie should not be shaved at all. so many different reasons.the hair WILL not grow back the same right away. it varies between dogs, but the norm is about 6 months to a year of growing out before the hair is back to normal. it is my belief that the more you shave a dog with an undercoat, the more likely it will be that the hair never comes in the same. so until it grows out, your dog will look terrible and actually be more work to take care of. the reason it takes so long is because the gaurd hairs, or top coat, take a lot longer to grow than the undercoat (the hair that sheds). your dog will be a fluffy mess for awhile, and brushing everyday will be a must b/c the fluffy undercoat mats extremely easily when they are no gaurd hairs. also, b/c your dog uses his coat for insulation against cold and hot weather, he will be at a greater chance of getting heatstroke in the summer, and freezing in the winter, and this is until his coat full grows out. that means that you have to be even more careful with prolonged exposures to extreme weather. people like to excuse shaving their doublecoated breeds by saying "oh but he is so hot", when it is simply not true. if your dog indeed is cooler without his coat, then that is b/c the owner is not grooming the dog enough, and the undercoat has become impacted. that is the only way a dog with an undercoat is at risk with his full coat. im sorry that him being in full coat isnt very easy, but you are the one who wanted a border collie, and im assuming that you knew the dog had a lot of fur. any groomer you take your dog to will know this, and some will refuse to do your dog simply b/c they are against doing harm to an anaimal, and they believe taking away a dogs thermal regulater to be harmful. if they do take your dog, then i wouldnt use that groomer.

Cathy


----------



## Kitah (Dec 30, 2012)

Cathy. I am FAR from an idiot, so do not attempt to imply it. I am fully aware of the breed, its coat characteristics. So do not imply that I'm a fool and a bad owner, when you so clearly do not know me, or my dog. I could explain every tiny aspect of how I care for this pup but I feel no reason or need to justify it to you.

I'd like to et I know a lot more about pet care than the average person- however you wont understand the extent of this or why because as I said, you do not know me. Others on here do.


----------



## euphorion (Dec 30, 2012)

Well said Kitah, totally agree with you. I shave my parents' BC and Shelties for a variety of reasons that certainly don't involve 'easier' coat care or keeping them cooler. I love keeping them in their full coats but sometimes the decision has to be made to take it off, sadly. And as you said, no need to justify those reasons or explain them to a total stranger who immediately wants to judge and force their personal opinion and judgement down your throat. He is a gorgeous BC, my parents have a blue, never had a BC before him, totally unique personality!

Cathy - "I got told by a breeder..." is THE SINGLE WORST excuse. Ever. Since when do breeders *cough, massive generalisation, cough* tend to know diddly-squat about what is indeed the best, health and management wise, for an individual dog that is not of their own? I'm namely talking about breeders who obviously show their animals in full coat, and don't remove any undercoat, in order to have a 'show-condition' coat. I have even seen showdogs having talc of various colours backbrushed into their coats to make them fuller. Since when is THAT giving a toss about the dogs health and wellbeing over just having a 'pretty' show-standard animal when it's not even the animal's true coat?? I am a HUGE advocate for responsible breeding and showing, so for all of you who are part of this world, take what i said with a grain of salt. I have enormous respect for you who work to maintain and improve your chosen breed/s, i am just super critical of those who are truly not, as they say, an advocate of the breed and instead misrepresent them. Saying "a breeder told me..." doesn't cut it if you ask me. That's like saying "i read it on the internet"... 

And just because i can....

View attachment 275570


----------



## phantomreptiles (Dec 30, 2012)

@ cathy, have you ever tried to find a paralysis tick on a full coated dog?
And my favourite saying - "getting advice from a breeder, is like getting gynaecology advice from a pimp".


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cathy1986 (Dec 30, 2012)

ok i asked the vets the same thing and they said the same thing double coated dogs should never get clipped 

as for ticks and fleas they have preventions for that 
Advocate Flea Control & Heartworm Preventative 
Advantix Flea & Tick Control 
Comfortis Flea Control 
Virbac Preventic Tick Collar 

etc etc


----------



## Kitah (Dec 30, 2012)

As I said I'm not an idiot, I work in the veterinary industry. I live in prime tick area on acreridge with a dam. Kody has advantix religiously every two weeks. However no tick prevention is ever 100% protective. I have treated tick cases where prevention has been used and I have seen a paralysis tick fully engorged uderneath a tick collar. 
This is just one reason why he is clipped. 

This bit in particular annoys me- ' I'm sorry that him being in full coat isnt very easy, but you are the one who wanted a border collie, and im assuming that you knew the dog had a lot of fur' since when did I make any comment about it being 'difficult' to look after? I love grooming kody and he loves the attention- he has never had matted fur. I would strongly suggest you learn to stop jumping to concusions. 

But by all means call me a baddie- water off a ducks back. 

Mods.. If the pic is going to continue the argument could you remove it? Couldnt be bothered dealing with it and its not needed on the forum. Sorry for starting it.. 

Al i'll say on that  more dog pics needed!!


----------



## Stuart (Dec 30, 2012)

Woof


----------



## joelysmoley (Dec 30, 2012)

My beaglier (beagle cross cavalier) named Sammy. he is 10 months old now

First one (when he was 8 weeks old)
Second one (when he was only a few weeks old)
Third one (when he was about 7 months)


----------



## ADZIUS (Jan 1, 2013)

> What a cute puppy
> Akita?



yep ;D My favorite breed!


----------



## thals (Jan 1, 2013)

A few more recent ones of my girl...

Nomming 



Post-nomming


Cuddles with the hooman 



Chilling in ze sunshines 



Coot silleh facey *squee*


----------



## slim6y (Jan 1, 2013)

Haven't really formally introduced Bonnie here....

Bonnie's good side...





Bonnie's other side...





Bonnie's front side...





This is what happens when good dogs go bad....





The truth about that photo is it is their game... It's no where near as ugly as it makes it out to be in this photo. They absolutely love their rough and tumble... I just love how a cute wee lab/collie can look so vicious!!!

Their other games look like this:


----------



## Tipsylama (Jan 3, 2013)

*hot day today*

As the Victorians on here would know, its a bloody hot day today, even hotter tomorrow (41) and my dogs just aren't coping haha

Black and white one's name is Zappa, after Frank Zappa and hes a miniature foxi X jack Russel 

Black and brown ones name is Ziggy, after Ziggy stardust and she is a Pomeranian X jack Russel, you wouldn't know it but her mum was nearly identical to Zappa


----------



## Stuart (Jan 7, 2013)

They were so small... This pic from the breeder just after we chose them.



And then they got bigger


----------



## Albino93 (Jan 7, 2013)

Quite a few years ago we bought a german sheperd pup, we had to leave it outside cause dad wouldnt let us keep it inside and he got stolen that night, was so bummed. We were offered another one for free from the breeder but we said no cause we didnt wanna risk it. Since then we've gotten 2 dogs, a curly coated retriever x border collie and a labrador  ill post some pics later.


----------



## Vixen (Jan 7, 2013)

Albino93 said:


> we had to leave it outside cause dad wouldnt let us keep it inside and he got stolen that night, was so bummed



So sad.  I just can't understand people who do this - if it's for money, then they usually won't make THAT much from reselling a dog unless it's some crazy rare purebred.

It's no better than kidnapping a child to be honest. I would be absolutely devastated if someone took my dog - he is family, and I wouldn't stop until I had tracked down the person and done some not so nice things to them. :evil:


----------



## Albino93 (Jan 7, 2013)

Vixen said:


> So sad.  I just can't understand people who do this - if it's for money, then they usually won't make THAT much from reselling a dog unless it's some crazy rare purebred.
> 
> It's no better than kidnapping a child to be honest. I would be absolutely devastated if someone took my dog - he is family, and I wouldn't stop until I had tracked down the person and done some not so nice things to them. :evil:



Yeh we were pretty devostated, we did do a search but came up empty handed. He was the cutest little thing.
Nothing more worse tho is when people bait ur dogs cause their too "noisy" or "ugly", that really makes me angry.


----------



## miss_mosher (Jan 7, 2013)

I know I've already introduced Miss Chivas Regal, but here is the expert Christmas Beetle hunter Again. Abandoned chihuahua cross. Probably the quietest dog I ever met!


----------



## Lulham (Jan 7, 2013)

Getting big now had someone also try pinch this pup, I had a crazy lady steal my parents cat , we put posters up and her next door neighbour contacted us , the cat was locked up inside with 2dogs , so of course we broke in took our cat back , the week later crazy late takes pot plants of your front deck *** , that cat is still alive at 18 human years old ,

Sent from my GT-I9210T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## B3NNO (Jan 7, 2013)

This is my girl simba 8 years younge and still runs a muck but is slowing in her old age =P


----------



## Bananapeel (Jan 8, 2013)

I can't remember whether I've added to this thread yet but whatever.








Don't ask about the 4th pic. When we go out, she gets on the table and goes to sleep. Then we get home and theres a big black thing lying on the table. And if she hears us come home she stretches then leaps of the table. Oh and couldn't help the last pic. He got in that position on his own accord while we were watching a movie. He was obviously quite comfortable...


----------



## Kitah (Feb 1, 2013)

couple of not-so-good phone/instagram pics..


----------



## Stompsy (Feb 1, 2013)

Sooki











And Henri RIP


----------



## shell477 (Feb 1, 2013)

Doobie.... (better known as Ruby lol)


----------



## andynic07 (Feb 10, 2013)

*The best two dogs in this thread*

I love all dogs and there are some really nice ones in this thread but I think my two are the best as most of you would think of your own. Jesse is our female Staffy and Zephyr is our male Jack Russell x Foxy.


----------



## Ziggy (Mar 9, 2013)

These are our two Aussie Shepherds. Finn is the Blue Merle and Oscar is the Black tri.






they're nearly a year old now! How time flies!


----------



## Zipidee (Mar 9, 2013)

Our Golden Retriever - through the years...


----------



## riotgirlckb (Mar 16, 2013)

very cute I have 3 puppies atm


----------



## sara_sabian (Mar 16, 2013)

My border collies, Max (sable tri-colour) and Mia (chocolate)

Max almost died in November, the vets have looked at absolutely everything but we'll never know what caused his sudden illness. He was hospitalised for a week (worst week of my life) and when it was determined that there was nothing more the vets could do for him he came home. He developed intense separation anxiety and considering it took a lot of energy to even breathe at that point we ended up sleeping on a mattress on the floor next to him for a fortnight.

It took him weeks to stand and start walking again and he still has a nerve palsy in his left front leg. He sees a physio therapist every few weeks and he's slowly improving, we hope that one day he'll be able to move normally again. In the mean time he runs (a bit oddly admittedly) he plays and he's happy and he still won't let Mia have any toys. After all he's been through he's definitely a fighter, 2 years prior to his illness in November he was bitten by a Brown.

He's cost thousands in vet bills but he's my best friend and I'd spend it all again and more in a heartbeat. When he was first admitted to the vets they did a full VDT and shaved him to look for a tick, it's taking a while for his hair to grow back, he looked pretty odd for a while there. He'll be all fluffy and shiny again one day but for now I'm just grateful he stuck around.













Mia doing what she does best... watching Max watch a ball.













She's been so great to Max while he's been recovering. Before he got sick he'd never let Mia fetch the ball, her game was to chase Max while he chased the ball. Now she beats him to the ball sometimes but she always drops it in front of Max so he can give the ball to us.


----------



## Spiral-Python (Mar 16, 2013)

Max and Mia look delightful 
my canine posse
miniature schnauzers, aka couch potatoes. On couch...

View attachment 285475
With toy...


----------



## montysrainbow (Mar 16, 2013)

View attachment 285480
View attachment 285481
Heres our bully Tia....love her to bits. I dont think she will be with us for too much longer, vet thinks she has cancer. We could try chemo but thats $7 g and we have 7 kids so not really an option. Anyways she is doing ok for now and is ever so lovely thought i would share these pics that i took yesterday/last night - doesnt *look* sick i know.


----------



## Kitah (Mar 16, 2013)

Gorgeous dogs Sara, and what a lucky boy to have such a caring owner. They truly are fantastic dogs- I love border collies. I'm considering getting a chocolate and white border collie pup... Will see how I go moving house first though


----------



## P51Sal (Mar 25, 2013)

This is my girl Sonic. Shes about 3 1/2 years old now, very small for a Dane. About 32" at the withers.
Shes a big goofball, sorry to power through the images but I literally have hundreds of her being a munter. The Collie falling over is Jake, and the wolf-looking GSD also has a blue coat and she is called Tajah.

Pretty neat seeing so many Danes and crosses on this forum. 

Cheers


----------



## Rachelw (Mar 25, 2013)

This is my staffy x sharpei (We think, not 100% on the breed) Bailey 
He's 5, almost 6 and he is such a great dog!


----------



## Madders (Mar 26, 2013)

I told him he could be anything so he became a Christmas decoration lol


----------



## Skitzmixer (Mar 26, 2013)

Meet Jasper, he's a 6 month old little terra! He's a bull arab x staffy, quite the character.


Jasper on his old bed fast asleep.


We thought it was a bit to small so we went shopping and found this thing, its huge!


----------



## Perko (Mar 26, 2013)




----------



## pharskie (Mar 26, 2013)

Lulham said:


> Getting big now had someone also try pinch this pup, I had a crazy lady steal my parents cat , we put posters up and her next door neighbour contacted us , the cat was locked up inside with 2dogs , so of course we broke in took our cat back , the week later crazy late takes pot plants of your front deck *** , that cat is still alive at 18 human years old ,
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9210T using Tapatalk 2



That's a bloody nice amstaff mate.


----------



## saintanger (Mar 26, 2013)

kira



george

2 of my american staffy pups


----------



## Kitah (Mar 26, 2013)

Still dodgy pics of Kody from Instagram, but will get more on my days off soon  












his coat for when it rains.. try and keep some water off him 





Kong wubba toy









waiting for me to throw his toy


----------



## bohdi13 (Mar 27, 2013)

saintanger said:


> View attachment 286504



How much you want for her ahah! Love blue amstaffs and can't wait to get my own. Going to cost so much:lol:


----------



## saintanger (Mar 28, 2013)

shayton and charlotte 


shayton going off at the flash on the camera. he is not agessive just so full of character. if he could he would eat the flash lol.


mother ans son, she looks brown cause she loves rolling around in the dirt with the pups.

last pic is of my old boy eating all my tools


----------



## =bECS= (Mar 28, 2013)

The name Shayton (aka devil) suits him in the flash pic 

Rox is in my avatar and this is our lil pup:


----------



## saintanger (Mar 28, 2013)

lol finally someone knows what his name means. yeah it suits him. he is a little devil always up to no good steals my washing then plays tug o war with it. 

but overall he is ok, charlotte on the other hand is the most gentle giant and loves cuddles. 

that pup is adorable bec, so cute.


----------



## phatty (Mar 28, 2013)

LATTE AND AVA





THIS IS LATTE MY ***** GAVE BIRTH TO 9 BEAUTIFUL PUPS BUT HAD TO BE PUT DOWN 3 DAYS AFTER WE HAND RAISED ALL 9 MISSUS DONT WANT KIDS ANY MORE HAHA 





HERE IS MY DOG TESS BEING A GOOD MOTHER WHILE SHE COULD I MISS HER ALOT




LATTE WITH THE PINK NOSE 




THERE FIRST OUT DOOR PLAY DATE




SHE IS A BIT OLDER HERE




SHE LOVES WATER HAHA


----------



## amieserovski (Mar 29, 2013)

Beautiful dogs everyone  I can play this one




Bull mastiff and pom x. The little one loves him to bits but she'll give him a talking to if he accidentily steps on her feet haha


----------



## Kitah (Apr 7, 2013)

Not the best pics as they were taken with my phone at night- I picked this little girl up after work today- choc and white female border collie  Kody and the pup have already hit it off and are playing hide and seek and tag


----------



## saintanger (Apr 7, 2013)

very nice pup Kitah, i love border collies my girl Baby is a border collie cross and a great dog. and they are the cutest pups, this is my girl wen she was a pup.


----------



## Jacknife (Apr 7, 2013)

If anybody in Victoria or NSW is looking for a new puppy this gorgeous little 12 week old Kelpie Cross needs a home ASAP, or sadly he'll be put down on Tuesday the 9th at 3pm!

PM me if you or anyone you know is willing to rescue him!


----------



## bohdi13 (Apr 8, 2013)

Venomous1111 said:


> Posted him on another thread but here's my little bloke Tyson
> 
> View attachment 255177
> View attachment 255175
> View attachment 255176



late reply but i am going through the whole thread ahha, what breed are they?
do they happen to be staffys?
cute as!


----------



## harley0402 (Apr 8, 2013)

this is Marley, my shar pei


----------



## sara_sabian (Apr 8, 2013)

Beautiful pooches everyone but kitah omg she is so cuuuuute! I remember when mine were tiny. So jealous


----------



## Kitah (Apr 9, 2013)

Hehe Sara, she is just a LITTLE bit cute  They don't stay this little for long though! Kody grew up so fast (he is 11mo now, still a pup but in his leggy teenager phase).

More dodgy instagram pics, but still...
















Edit: and now a few nicer shots


----------



## Stuart (Jun 24, 2013)

Time for a bump


----------



## Bec (Jun 30, 2013)

Here are some photo's of my 2 Old English sheepdog's Dulux and Panda (Dulux is 15 months old and Panda is 12 weeks old)


----------



## LaDeDah (Jun 30, 2013)

My babies


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Jun 30, 2013)

Osiris
Long Haired German Shepherd
Black and tan, purebred
Just over 1yr old, rescued.


----------



## Stuart (Jul 1, 2013)

He is a stunner RBB.


----------



## Miss-Mac (Jul 1, 2013)

Cause you can never have enough Shepherds!

Garrus, my German Shep x Malamute. First pic is him at 3 months then the other two are 3 months later.
7 months old in a few days and he only has half a ear to stand up to go!


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Jul 1, 2013)

SniperCap said:


> He is a stunner RBB.



Thanks Sniper, he is a good boy


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Jul 1, 2013)

SniperCap said:


> Time for a bump
> 
> View attachment 291760
> View attachment 291761
> View attachment 291763



Beautiful Shepherds, jealous you have so many


----------



## Stuart (Jul 1, 2013)

Venomous_RBB said:


> Beautiful Shepherds, jealous you have so many



Thanks, only 2 but sometimes feel like more...


----------



## onimocnhoj (Jul 1, 2013)

Attack of the Rhino..


----------



## imported_Varanus (Jul 1, 2013)

onimocnhoj said:


> Attack of the Rhino..
> 
> View attachment 292280
> View attachment 292281
> ...



Peter Stirling's more handsome younger brother.


----------



## onimocnhoj (Jul 1, 2013)

Sister lol . She is a hefty beast..


----------



## imported_Varanus (Jul 1, 2013)

onimocnhoj said:


> Sister lol . She is a hefty beast..



Ahh, apologies...I should have notice that feminine look in her eyes.


----------



## onimocnhoj (Jul 1, 2013)

That'd be the eye lashes haha


----------



## The_Geeza (Jul 1, 2013)

my not so little American that at 6 months old got run over and dragged under a car for 30mts....few teeth gone and half a shoulder scrapped off and now u wouldn't even know cause with no teeth he still wins tug of war (he trained himself not to cross the road)!!!.
http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7287/9182331188_1c0afe883a_c.jpg
http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3693/9180118463_269ae74618_c.jpg
http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7283/9182372478_79938dea1e_c.jpg


----------



## The_Geeza (Jul 1, 2013)

onimocnhoj said:


> Attack of the Rhino..
> 
> View attachment 292280
> View attachment 292281
> ...



Gota love the English (roman nosed ) Bull Terrier!!!!!!! mrs wouldn't let me have one so I had my second choice an American


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Jul 2, 2013)

ozimid said:


> my not so little American that at 6 months old got run over and dragged under a car for 30mts....few teeth gone and half a shoulder scrapped off and now u wouldn't even know cause with no teeth he still wins tug of war (he trained himself not to cross the road)!!!.
> http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7287/9182331188_1c0afe883a_c.jpg
> http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3693/9180118463_269ae74618_c.jpg
> http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7283/9182372478_79938dea1e_c.jpg



Aww poor little guy 
Very cute though


----------



## Tabby (Jul 2, 2013)

My little guy on the left charlie, and his best mate paddy..


----------



## JM1982 (Jul 11, 2013)

This is Kyla!
Her as a puppy and her now. 


Anyone coming to the rally against BSL on Saturday? 

(Click here for BSL info & the link to the BSL RALLY) 
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/animals-5363/dog-owners-bsl-rally-saturday-206142/


----------



## JM1982 (Jul 12, 2013)

(Luckily the wind did not change!)


----------



## JackTheHerper (Jul 23, 2013)

Benson, 18months old, adopted yesterday, loves a cuddle


----------



## Kitah (Jul 23, 2013)

Nice pup Jack, Rotty cross staffy or something similar? 

Going to spey/desex my little girl Jinx tomorrow. Also have to take her lower canines out as they're interfering with the adult teeth coming through.


----------



## JM1982 (Jul 23, 2013)

JackTheHerper said:


> View attachment 293669
> Benson, 18months old, adopted yesterday, loves a cuddle



He is gorgeous!!


----------



## JackTheHerper (Jul 23, 2013)

Kitah said:


> Nice pup Jack, Rotty cross staffy or something similar?
> 
> Going to spey/desex my little girl Jinx tomorrow. Also have to take her lower canines out as they're interfering with the adult teeth coming through.


Cheers Kitah 
Yeah they said he was cross kelpie but i dunno, He got desexed aswell so he is running around with a cone on his head poor guy
Who is jinx? you got more animals i see lol


----------



## JackTheHerper (Jul 23, 2013)

View attachment 293670
This and the other pic are the ones from his profile online, my pics are not working sadly


----------



## Kitah (Jul 23, 2013)

Lol there are pics of Jinx in here... I got a choc and white border collie girl as a buddy for Kody who is 13mo. Jinx is about 5.5months now. Jinx will have a cone of shame too  hehe.

I'm also looking after a stray cat I've rescued, castrating him tomorrow too. So gonna have two post-op animals at home haha


----------



## JM1982 (Jul 24, 2013)

A beautie of Kyla, our six year old puppy!


----------



## JackTheHerper (Aug 5, 2013)

Bump? im sure there is more adorable pooches to be seen


----------



## someday (Aug 5, 2013)

Neighbors dog getting beaten up


----------



## onimocnhoj (Aug 5, 2013)

The Shark-Dog..


----------



## JM1982 (Aug 5, 2013)

someday said:


> Neighbors dog getting beaten up


Is that a joke or what?? I'm defonately not laughing.
Images like this undo all that is being done to stop breed bans.


----------



## someday (Aug 5, 2013)

JM1982 said:


> Is that a joke or what?? I'm defonately not laughing.
> Images like this undo all that is being done to stop breed bans.


No, its serious just like this picture of the dog barking...

tell me ur thoughts on that... looks aggressive doesn't it.

That was sarcasm just to let you know.


----------



## Newhere (Aug 5, 2013)

View attachment 294588


My pup after getting desexed she doesn't look to happy lol


----------



## skittles85 (Aug 5, 2013)

My pride and joy, Brock 


At 6 weeks




At 18 months





At 3 years


----------



## Newhere (Aug 5, 2013)

And another one, I hope these pics work for everybody they are showing up when I click on them.
View attachment 294594


----------



## ingie (Aug 5, 2013)

This was taken through a slobbered on window  I had already been cleaning out all the reptiles and rats, so thought why not get a bit more dirty before I cleaned up haha.






My giant puppies


----------



## ingie (Aug 5, 2013)




----------



## JackTheHerper (Aug 6, 2013)

Your dogs are adorable Ingie!


----------



## imported_Varanus (Aug 6, 2013)

hunterschamps said:


> To come back to that, have you ever adopted a dog that was given away by its previous owner for its behaviour? We used a shock collar on a sheep dog that used to get underneath the shearing shed and bark constantly, making it hard to actually work. It was the last resort and it worked. Its only a shock and it was better than what the shearers wanted to do to the dog, which was a bit of lead.



Here's my current "dog"/ his mum. Only young yet and still a work in progress, but no shock collars here. For those who know, these guys are a lot of work, but very intelligent and worth the effort...it can be done.

Bit off topic, apologies Baz...


Could mods please transfer this post to the Dog thread?


----------



## Newhere (Aug 6, 2013)

They're huge I bet ya need a shovel for a pooper scooper lol


----------



## Newhere (Aug 6, 2013)

Just realised my attachments didn't work, hope these do


----------



## JackTheHerper (Aug 6, 2013)

Very cute Imported_Varanus and Newhere, What breed is your dog Newhere? cute looking pup


----------



## Newhere (Aug 10, 2013)

Thanks mate she was a stray so I'll never know for sure but everyone I've spoken to including the vet seems to think shes a kelpie cross staffy.


----------



## JackTheHerper (Aug 21, 2013)

View attachment 295429
It wasn't me, Honest!


----------



## bigcatbeastess (Sep 9, 2013)

My handsome boy Elias (Eli) just being gorgeous. Working on our agility title now.


----------



## Porkbones (Sep 9, 2013)

ingie said:


>



Love the light colored eyes


----------



## ingie (Sep 9, 2013)

Zeke is so funny (the grey one).The last two times in a row that he has been standing next to me while I cut up some rats for the monitors, he has leaned in and taken a big wiff of the pieces, and then dry reached and burped. He can lick his own backside, but the smell of cut up rats makes him sick haha.


----------



## Grogshla (Sep 9, 2013)

hehe that is funny. Such awesome dogs!


----------



## Rlpreston (Sep 9, 2013)

Some beautiful dogs here  

These are our puppies Belle (the tan and white) and Brutus (Brindle and white)

They're both in strife at the moment as they are fighting (the top pic is at the vet tonight after he lost again :/ )


----------



## onimocnhoj (Oct 7, 2013)

Big Rhino likes her sleep no matter how uncomfortable it can look..


----------



## Ellannn (Oct 7, 2013)




----------



## loz006 (Oct 9, 2013)

My papered pure bred American staffy as a pup.

My American staffy now and my rescue american staffy cross dane pup his only about 7 months old and already the size of my 1 and a half year old amstaff.

And my pure bred pomeranian.


----------



## Grogshla (Oct 9, 2013)

love the pics Ellannn


----------



## imported_Varanus (Oct 9, 2013)

Starting to colour up (loosing black on head/ legs) and the ears are "pointing"...How to explain it to the neighbours?

He loves cats.


----------



## The_Geeza (Oct 24, 2013)

From this 




To this lol




Taken over the joint


----------



## vampstorso (Nov 4, 2013)

Boyfriends big sooky boy







Adoptive puppy im getting on Wednesday. Vets say she's about four months old,
Was left abandoned on the side of a very rural road over a month ago. Luckily was handed into a rescue but never claimed


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 5, 2013)

introducing 'Jock' our soon to be newest addition

he is Australian Kelpie/Labrador Retriever cross and is 8 weeks old


----------



## vampstorso (Nov 6, 2013)

Got Ava today!


----------



## Ellannn (Nov 10, 2013)

Not a very good photo but my girl is due to pop some babies out any day now! She looks like a midget because of how big her belly is lol! 
I'm guessing 8 puppies. 
Ps sorry about the ugly dryness of the photo, we need some rain desperately!


----------



## Ellannn (Nov 12, 2013)

Ellannn said:


> Not a very good photo but my girl is due to pop some babies out any day now! She looks like a midget because of how big her belly is lol!
> I'm guessing 8 puppies.
> Ps sorry about the ugly dryness of the photo, we need some rain desperately!



Just thought I'd update she is now currently in labor. So exciting!


----------



## ingie (Nov 13, 2013)

Ohhh!!!!!!!!! Show us the puppies!!! I hope everything went well  I have 2 desexed male danes, but next year my fiancé and I (hehehe that is the first time I have written that since we got engaged), are planning to buy a large acreage, and I hope to become a registered dane breeder. Of course harli's are my favourite! Love allll the spotty puppies


----------



## Ellannn (Nov 13, 2013)

ingie said:


> Ohhh!!!!!!!!! Show us the puppies!!! I hope everything went well  I have 2 desexed male danes, but next year my fiancé and I (hehehe that is the first time I have written that since we got engaged), are planning to buy a large acreage, and I hope to become a registered dane breeder. Of course harli's are my favourite! Love allll the spotty puppies











Congratulations on getting engaged! 
So far we have 5 puppies, we would have had 6 but we lost one. 
2 harlequins 2 merls and one black


----------



## ingie (Nov 13, 2013)

Oh they are adorable!!!! Sorry to hear you lost one. What happened? What colour was it?


----------



## Ellannn (Nov 13, 2013)

ingie said:


> Oh they are adorable!!!! Sorry to hear you lost one. What happened? What colour was it?



Make that 10 puppies! There was originally 12 but we lost 2! First one we think was deformed and the other one got stuck after 8 puppies out so she had to have a c section to get the remaining 3 out but the one that was stuck didn't make it. Both ones that died were harlequins!


----------



## sharky (Nov 13, 2013)

Oh Gosh Ellann! I love danes!!! I was never able to convince my parents they weren't evil big killing machines though...it was my dream dog as a kid 

Congrats on the litter! You have a lovely variety


----------



## Reptiles101 (Nov 13, 2013)

Ellannn said:


>



Ellann there just gorgeous!, congrats on the beautiful new additions. Mum's also gorgeous too!


----------



## ingie (Nov 13, 2013)

Cuuuute!!


----------



## Grunter023 (Nov 13, 2013)

Congratulations! Some varied colours. Mum is beautiful! I have been researching Dane's for a few months now and want one. What colour was the father?


----------



## Ellannn (Nov 13, 2013)

Grunter023 said:


> Congratulations! Some varied colours. Mum is beautiful! I have been researching Dane's for a few months now and want one. What colour was the father?



Thank you  Father is a harlequin Great Dane as well but he was born from a blue mother so I'm guessing that's where the merls colouring has come from! They are such beautiful dogs! They are so tiny when they are born compared to how big they get! I just love the smell of puppies haha.


----------



## Flaviruthless (Nov 14, 2013)

Congratulations on the puppies  I hope they all grow up strong and healthy for you. Will you be keeping any?


----------



## vampstorso (Nov 14, 2013)

All settled in, currently snoring on the bed between my boyfriend and I!


----------



## Ellannn (Nov 14, 2013)

Flaviruthless said:


> Congratulations on the puppies  I hope they all grow up strong and healthy for you. Will you be keeping any?



Thankyou you  
I wish we could keep them all haha! 
But no, we already have 3 Great Danes and a cattle dog. Even though we live on land and have the space it's hard to spend one on one quality time with them one on one as it is.


----------



## ingie (Nov 14, 2013)

Ellannn said:


> Thank you  Father is a harlequin Great Dane as well but he was born from a blue mother so I'm guessing that's where the merls colouring has come from! They are such beautiful dogs! They are so tiny when they are born compared to how big they get! I just love the smell of puppies haha.



Merle gene does not come from blue. Statistically speaking you always get merle and double merle, from breeding harli to harli. Homozygous harlequin is lethal/stillborn, and homozygous (double) merle is sometimes lethal, as well as making deaf and or blind puppies. Double merle harlequins are nearly all white or all white, and are usually deaf and or blind, with other issues like auto immune problems and skin problems.

My Zeke is a double merle from a backyard breeder, and luckily has all his sight and hearing, but he does have skin issues. The safest way to breed harli puppies is to cross them to a mantle, as you don't get any lethal combinations or compromised health.


----------



## Grunter023 (Nov 14, 2013)

Is it safe to breed Merle to Harli? I am a bit confused over these lethal genetics in the Danes. Merle and Harli are my favourite colours.


----------



## ingie (Nov 14, 2013)

You shouldn't breed harli to harli, merle to harli or merle to merle. They all produce stillborn and compromised puppies. A lot of registered breeders do it though and PTS the ones that don't work out. I am not sure why, because you can also produce good harlequins from breeding harli to mantle, black or blue. I think because they can see the markings of both parents, and they know that the good harli's they get will be of the same show quality for markings?

This is a list of issues that are common for double merle and double merle harli danes:

1. Congenital CATARACTS associated with micropthalmia. Blinding disorder.
2. Persistent papillary membrane. Can be blinding, is disfiguring eye defect.
3. Tapetal hypoplasia. Lack of reflective lens. Can cause night blindness.
4. Convergent strabismus. Cross-eyed – affects vision.
5. Enopthalmia – recessed eyes – can lead to chronic infection.
6. Micropthalmia – tiny eyeballs – often lead to total blindness and most have very poor sight from the start. Often the eyeball must be removed.
7. Medial canthal syndrome – when (commonly) associated with 5 and/or 6 – leads to chronic infection and blindness.
8. Heterochrommia iridis/hypochromia iridis – lack of iris pigment – causes blue eyes and is associated with deafness and can be associated with other eye defects in predominately white dogs.
9. Colomboma(ta). “Notched” irises and other eye structures which fail to develop properly and close on the suture lines due to the action of the Merle gene. Leads to various defects of vision and even collapse of the eye structure.
10. Merle deafness – develops in the first month of life and is permanent and often debilitating to proper social development of the dog. Usually bilateral; testable by no later than 6 weeks; associated often with other less apparent defects. Euthanasia is recommended.
11. Piebald deafness – is present normally by 4-8 weeks and bilateral deafness can only be objectively confirmed by a BAER test. When bilateral, euthanasia is recommended.
12. Demodicosis. Immune-mediated hair follicle mange. Increased incidence is reported in harl Danes and especially white and merle pups.
13. Atopic dermatitis. Inherited allergies. Increased incidence is reported in harl Danes and especially white and merle pups.
14. Skin cancer. Increased incidence is reported in harl Danes and especially white and lightly marked harl and merlikin pups due to lack of protecting pigment (melanin) from UV (sunray) exposure. Sunburn also occurs often in dogs lacking pigment and this can lead to tumors/cancer.
15. Follicular dysplasia. A hair coat problem of broken and dull hairs and “pimply” infection with a high incidence in white coated (and other dilute colored dogs).
16.  Photo-induced epilepsy. Seizure activity reported in white (double merle) Danes thought to be associated with subtle eye structure defects.
17. Sterility and reduced fertility. Increased incidence reported in some mostly white pups.
18. Multiple congenital defects. White pups may have a variety of organ defects which arise only as they grow and first may only be seen (if seen when young at all) as a (i.e., “runt”) failure to thrive and keep up with the size, weight and activity level of the other pups, but later results in multiple health problems for the dog. Bear in mind that about 50% of the MM=double merle whites do not survive to birth.
19. Social instability and inadequacy. Dogs with sensory defects commonly are unable to interact with their own species as well as with humans with full and satisfactory success. Such pups may well be identified, isolated and treated as different right from the start by the dam and other littermates. Many develop poorly, fail to adapt and have multiple problems coping with normal daily activities; they are often described as “shy” or “spooky” and the bite incidence for such animals is high. Some are picked on, most have trouble with normal events, especially those involving more than the immediate family (the vet, boarding, etc.), while others need another pet constantly with them to cope with the world at large and suffer tremendously when this animal is not near them. Death by automobile is a common end for such dogs, but most are simply given up to rescue when they become too huge a burden for the family who bought them as a pup. Many will never be placed due to their poor social skills. Of course there are success stories – but you cannot plan on being one of them necessarily.

- - - Updated - - -

Crosby was the only harli in his harli to harli litter, the rest were black, and one was either a very lightly spotted harli or a double merle harli, who lives up the road from me. Makes me wonder how many were still born. One came out with tiny eyes in normal sized sockets, that were blind 

This is Crosby wanting to eat the council men, this morning.  Handsome fellow.





- - - Updated - - -

I am sure Ellannn didn't know about the lethals and nasty side of hari to harli matings though. Sorry if this upset you. Looks like you may have one all white puppy though, (harli double merle). He/she will most likely be deaf and possibly blind, among other things


----------



## Ellannn (Nov 14, 2013)

ingie said:


> Merle gene does not come from blue. Statistically speaking you always get merle and double merle, from breeding harli to harli. Homozygous harlequin is lethal/stillborn, and homozygous (double) merle is sometimes lethal, as well as making deaf and or blind puppies. Double merle harlequins are nearly all white or all white, and are usually deaf and or blind, with other issues like auto immune problems and skin problems.
> 
> My Zeke is a double merle from a backyard breeder, and luckily has all his sight and hearing, but he does have skin issues. The safest way to breed harli puppies is to cross them to a mantle, as you don't get any lethal combinations or compromised health.



There won't be anymore puppies lol. We didn't really plan for these puppies at all. We never intended on breeding our dogs but when we got evacuated the first time we had fires, the neighbour thought he was doing us a favour by putting our 3 Great Danes in his horse float and driving them to safety but he didn't know that our female (that was separated) was on heat. The neighbour said he saw our 11 year old Great Dane and our female lock. But we didn't think it was possible because he can barely walk as it is. (bless his old soul) 
So it's not like we are backyard breeders trying to make money and mum dog got desexed during her c section as well.
So no more unexpected puppies anymore.

Fingers crossed that the puppies are going to be ok. The only harliquin in the litter is the biggest and fattest one. 
We are taking turns in putting them on nipples and bottles and rotating them. It's going to be a long week.


----------



## Grunter023 (Nov 14, 2013)

Thanks for clearing a lot of that up ingie. You have some beautiful dogs. Just trying to convince my wife right now to get a Dane,as we have 2 other dogs and she is not too keen


----------



## Ellannn (Nov 14, 2013)

ingie said:


> IZE]
> 
> I am sure Ellannn didn't know about the lethals and nasty side of hari to harli matings though. Sorry if this upset you. Looks like you may have one all white puppy though, (harli double merle). He/she will most likely be deaf and possibly blind, among other things



No no we don't have an all white puppy. All 3 of the white puppies have markings on them.


----------



## ingie (Nov 14, 2013)

What a silly neighbour! At least he saved your dogs though. I just put up the info in case anyone else was overcome by the cuteness of your puppies and decided to have a go  I only started looking into it because I was noticing some issues in both of the litters my puppies came from, and I decided I wanted to be a breeder of great danes in the future, with good ethics. One of mine was from a BYB, and the other from a registered breeder. The registered breeder turned out to have no morals as he was doing everything knowingly, because he wanted money, and my very expensive puppy has ectropion (a dominant heritable eye disorder that the mum and grandpa have), food and skin allergies and an aggressive temperament, which his siblings share. I didn't know what I was looking at when I looked at the parents, but I know better for the fiture. This guy also forged my signature on a co ownership contract and was harassing me, so I had to move house. That is another story LOL.

- - - Updated - - -



Ellannn said:


> No no we don't have an all white puppy. All 3 of the white puppies have markings on them.


They can still have those issues if they are only very lightly marked 

- - - Updated - - -



Grunter023 said:


> Thanks for clearing a lot of that up ingie. You have some beautiful dogs. Just trying to convince my wife right now to get a Dane,as we have 2 other dogs and she is not too keen



They really are an amazing dog! Just be sure that when you go to choose a breeder, put a lot of thought into what breeder and puppy you choose. Make sure neither of the parents have droopy eyes with a prominent 3rd eyelid, and make sure both parents are really relaxed around other dogs and able to be taken in public easily. Then when you pick your puppy, make sure it isn't already a little horror who can't be around other dogs lol. I should have known about Crosby, as even when I took him home at 8 weeks he would bark and attack my 16 week old dane, and I had to keep them separately for ages and get them very slowly used to each other. I can't take Crosby in public any more, as no amount of socialization and training gets him to a point where I can trust him around other dogs, even with a muzzle. No one would break into my yard, that's for sure! Zeke, on the other hand, is as a dane should be. A gentle giant who plays very well with other dogs, and has never had the inclination to be even slightly aggressive towards people or dogs.

They have such different personalities. Zeke will only softly bark and whine to get my attention, but never makes a peep at any sounds like a "guard dog", never barks at other dogs or people. He is a gentle giant. Crosby will never bark or whine to get attention, he just waits patiently and then licks me to death, but he will bark (ferociously) at any dog or person or strange noise, and is on constant alert to guard.


----------



## Ellannn (Nov 14, 2013)

ingie said:


> What a silly neighbour! At least he saved your dogs though. I just put up the info in case anyone else was overcome by the cuteness of your puppies and decided to have a go  I only started looking into it because I was noticing some issues in both of the litters my puppies came from, and I decided I wanted to be a breeder of great danes in the future, with good ethics. One of mine was from a BYB, and the other from a registered breeder. The registered breeder turned out to have no morals as he was doing everything knowingly, because he wanted money, and my very expensive puppy has ectropion (a dominant heritable eye disorder that the mum and grandpa have), food and skin allergies and an aggressive temperament, which his siblings share. I didn't know what I was looking at when I looked at the parents, but I know better for the fiture. This guy also forged my signature on a co ownership contract and was harassing me, so I had to move house. That is another story LOL.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



I have never met an aggressive Great Dane in my life! That's so strange. I have heard that registered breeders also breed relatives to relatives as well to keep the blood lines pure. There are so many dodgy people out there. You really don't know what you are buying and it sucks because these people are knowingly ripping innocent people off.

We have had Great Danes since I was 2 years old I'm now 23. But we have never bred them an never really intended to. We have always been consistent and safe when our female would come on heat and always separate her. We have never had an accident until this year. they have purely been for companionship. We luckily have never had any problems with ours at all! age is getting the best of our old boy unfortunately though. He still thinks he is a pup and gets frustrated because he can't play with the others as much because he forgets that he is sore and old. But that has been our only problem. 
They are such beautiful dogs. 

This is big Kev, our 11 year old male.


----------



## ingie (Nov 14, 2013)

Yes it was quite a shock to me also, when Crosby was so different to what I knew of danes. My family had danes since before I was born, and they have always been my perfect idea of a dog. I love Crosby all the same though. I just have to be careful and not put him in any situations where things have the chance to go bad. He is a perfect pet at the home though, and that is the most important thing. Very loyal and loving to his family  Your old fellow is gorgeous 

I had Crosby desexed because his breeder wanted to use him as a stud, and I didn't want to be involved with his dodgy ethics. Even though the co ownership contract was forged, I could not have it revoked, because Dogs QLD don't investigate and choose sides, and their default position is with the breeder. Meaning that if I had the contract revoked, he could have been placed solely in the breeder's name, despite me paying $3000 for him. On the contract it says that he, the breeder, has sole ownership of all the breeding and showing rights, and 100% ownership of all collected semen, while I have 100% of all the vet responsibilities and feeding and expenses. When I had Crosby desexed, the thought crossed my mind to post the breeder his man bits with a note saying "I had Crosby collected for you!". Haha I am glad I didn't go through with that!


----------



## Amelia (Nov 16, 2013)

Concerning Harlequin Danes:

Something is Rotten in Harlequin Danes


----------



## Grogshla (Nov 24, 2013)

this is Jedi and me. My mates lovely dog.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Dec 15, 2013)

Wara and Mo..best mate, most of the time.


----------



## Rochelle11 (Dec 15, 2013)

*Coops!*




My Australian Shepherd Cooper


----------



## Shaggydog (Dec 16, 2013)

Little miss Gypsy the white shep  

The first pic is of her as a puppy, 2nd is off her an my mum on Christmas day last year, 3rd is her snuggling with her daddy at 12 months, and 4th is the most recent at 20 months


----------



## Grogshla (Dec 16, 2013)

lovely pics mate!


----------



## kitten_pheonix (Dec 16, 2013)

imported_Varanus said:


> Wara and Mo..best mate, most of the time.


 [MENTION=1510]imported_Varanus[/MENTION] 

What type of dog is the black tan one ? he looks like my girl, Katana


----------



## imported_Varanus (Dec 16, 2013)

kitten_pheonix said:


> [MENTION=1510]imported_Varanus[/MENTION]
> 
> What type of dog is the black tan one ? he looks like my girl, Katana



He's a Dingo from the Walter James Range near Warakuna (WA). Katana looks similar and is likely a cross of some sort, at a guess? You can send a blood sample to the US and have the dog's exact make up checked if you want to go that far? Dingo comes back as not on the data bank.


----------



## kitten_pheonix (Dec 16, 2013)

imported_Varanus said:


> He's a Dingo from the Walter James Range near Warakuna (WA). Katana looks similar and is likely a cross of some sort, at a guess? You can send a blood sample to the US and have the dog's exact make up checked if you want to go that far? Dingo comes back as not on the data bank.




I have been tempted but have heard the DNA tests arn't overly accurate as a lot of markers are common in more than one breed. 
She was sold as a German Shepherd x Belgium shepherd. But I often get asked if she is a dingo due to her looks and intelligence. She doesn't jump fences but has worked out how to open a few types of locks as well as undo knots and sliding doors.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Dec 16, 2013)

kitten_pheonix said:


> I have been tempted but have heard the DNA tests arn't overly accurate as a lot of markers are common in more than one breed.
> She was sold as a German Shepherd x Belgium shepherd. But I often get asked if she is a dingo due to her looks and intelligence. She doesn't jump fences but has worked out how to open a few types of locks as well as undo knots and sliding doors.



She does look like there's some Shep in there. Full Dingos are double jointed, you can try the head test by bending the head straight back to the shoulder, check the lower leg for a double joint, white tail tip, howling (as opposed to barking) and massive canines are a dead give away, along with wider face (cheeks).

Dingos also behave alot like cats in many respects in terms of an independant nature.


----------



## kitten_pheonix (Dec 16, 2013)

imported_Varanus said:


> She does look like there's some Shep in there. Full Dingos are double jointed, you can try the head test by bending the head straight back to the shoulder, check the lower leg for a double joint, white tail tip, howling (as opposed to barking) and massive canines are a dead give away, along with wider face (cheeks).
> 
> Dingos also behave alot like cats in many respects in terms of an independant nature.



She is a cross but just cant say 100% if what I was told it true, her teeth definitely are on the large side for her. funny you should say they act like a cat as a puppy she would try and sit on the back of the lounge -_- Kat loves people though as long as they have food, she sticks to me like glue at home, away from home though its like shes deaf and plain out ignores me


----------



## imported_Varanus (Dec 16, 2013)

kitten_pheonix said:


> She is a cross but just cant say 100% if what I was told it true, her teeth definitely are on the large side for her. funny you should say they act like a cat as a puppy she would try and sit on the back of the lounge -_- Kat loves people though as long as they have food, she sticks to me like glue at home, away from home though its like shes deaf and plain out ignores me



If there's something in it for him, or he wants to, he'll play nice, but any other time it's all on his terms. Positive reinforcement as opposed to negative works well (negative dosen't work at all), as does distraction when he's doing something that's not wanted rather than a telling off. It's really the owner who has to adapt rather than the dog. At 8 months, he's definately smarter than a 2-3 year old dog.


----------



## kitten_pheonix (Dec 16, 2013)

Very similar to Kat, if its a game she wants like fetch (mind you she had to watch another dog to figure out what she was supposed to do) then she will sit, drop, shake etc, same as her food shes a dream, but out on a leash its like new smell overrides everything. She was attacked by a foster dog a few times and because I always stood in now shes older she returns the favour and wont allow another dog between myself and her. Even if shes not dingo she has a few traits that are scary similar. I let her get away with way too much as my old house mate used to make her bite etc as a game then hit her when he had enough as soon as I found out what was happening he was out on the curb, but it has affected her she gets sulky and crawls up to you if shes in trouble


----------



## Shaggydog (Dec 16, 2013)

Can't dogs be double jointed anyway though. I know my dog Gypsy is double jointed we call her snake dog cause shes always coiling and being a weirdo. I should try snap a shot of it cause it is actually quite funny


----------



## imported_Varanus (Dec 16, 2013)

Shaggydog said:


> Can't dogs be double jointed anyway though. I know my dog Gypsy is double jointed we call her snake dog cause shes always coiling and being a weirdo. I should try snap a shot of it cause it is actually quite funny



Check this article out for further clarification Shaggy. 






Home 
The Sanctuary 

















Australian Dingo Foundation 










Contact Us




Dingoes are not dogs

Pure dingoes will always be wild creatures.

There is a broad misinterpretation that the dingo was once a "domestic dog" before he went wild in Australia, and really has developed from the common pye dogs of Asia. That is totally incorrect. The dingo has always been a wild canine - which developed as the wolf of Australia. Primitive peoples may have utilised puppies for whatever purpose, watch animals, food source, camp cleaners, but they did this by taking young animals from the wild. Unlike the African Wild Dog, or the Asian Dhole, both of which are older evolutionary prototypes of canidae; the dingo does not need to live in a pack and be taught to hunt to survive. The dingo has his prey drive inbuilt as instinctive behaviour. He is a natural predator animal. Pure dingoes, like wolves, are still locked genetically into annual breeding cycles.



He also will fit in with social pack hierarchy, as does the wolf, but this is learned behaviour. Whilst the pye dogs may have a shared ancestor thousands of years ago, today they bear no family relationship with the pure Australian dingo. They are modern offshoots of mongrel crosses. If one wishes to hold a belief that a dingo is a domestic dog, then the breed is by far the oldest and purest breed in the world, but it is a naturally evolved one and not man-made. Pure dingoes can never become "domesticated" while they remain pure. They are genetically locked into their primitiveness. Similar to what has occurred globally with wolves, coyotes and other wild canid species, which are all able to interbreed, only by crossing with domesticated breeds can the integrity of this genetic blueprint become impaired. 



Very little scientific biological study and documenting of dingo uniqueness has occurred, other than to seek simpler means of exterminating them. This is a travesty . Here are some pictorial records showing the unique physical capabilities of the dingo, which are generally impossible for dogs




Pictures: Sars and Ayjay model their super flexibility, and ability to totally relax when suspended .


Dingoes come in three colours 
(all with more or less white markings at extremities)



It is a rare and wonderful privilege to share communications with another species. A successful bond with a dingo can fulfil such a privilege.

True Dingoes, on the other hand will never condescend to obey man except when it suits them and will for ever retain the ability to fend for themselves in allegiance only with mother nature. Understanding the Dingo makes man feel like the tiny cog in the machinery of the natural universe that he really is. The dingo owes nothing to man. He is therefore incorruptible. Fundamentally this is why most humans will always view dingoes in a negative sense.



History | Dingoes are not dogs | Future |Owning a dingo



Make a Donation


Please help save these iconic Australian natives

Dingo Facts


Dingoes only have one breeding season per year 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The first European to see a dingo was William Dampier a Dutch explorer in the late 1600's
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

Radio-collared dingoes spent 75% of their time within 6 kilometres of their release point 





Contact Us | Terms of Use | Legal | Privacy Statement| Site Map
Copyright © 2013 - Dingo Discovery Centre ---. All Rights Reserved.


----------



## Shaggydog (Dec 16, 2013)

Interesting read. I used to volunteer at the zoo and sit around watching the dingoes when it was lunch, very fascinating animals. My mums always wanted a dingo friend but pures are illegal in qld from memory. There's a cross that frequents the local dog park though. He's pretty nice, I nicknamed him Chupacabra ^_^


----------



## vampstorso (Dec 16, 2013)

Miss Ava is growing like a weed and taking over the house!


----------



## ingie (Dec 18, 2013)

Thinks he is a lap dog


----------



## Merlin1 (Jan 27, 2014)

The first pic is a golden retriever I grew up with him his name was Boomer and he sadly passed away at age 13 in September due to very bad arthritis in his bacl legs

In the second pic is a dog named TJ (tyler junior) he is still with us and is a sook bag

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## tahnia666 (Jan 27, 2014)

Wazza and Abi, best dogs  the dad was a kelpieXpointer and mum was a pure golden lab 
http://img.tapatalk.com/d/14/01/27/nuba8e4e.jpg
Wazza was born old and is the biggest wimp EVER the cat, little, is the boss of the whole house,
Abi has never grown up doesn't listen to word I say and never has, 
http://img.tapatalk.com/d/14/01/27/ezebuze8.jpg
but if my 3 year old.tells her to sit she immediately obeys :/ 





Sent from my HTC Velocity 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## tahnia666 (Jan 27, 2014)

Oops pics didn't work







The mum was a pure golden lab and the dad was a pointer X kelpie mutts are my fav  the little cats name is Little and she's the boss of everyone
Sent from my HTC Velocity 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Kitah (Jan 27, 2014)




----------



## Firedrake (Jan 30, 2014)

Winter my baby, and her babies! Born on the 27th of Jan


----------



## gold&black... (Jan 31, 2014)

I had to post this.... Lol


----------



## vampstorso (Feb 26, 2014)

Ava sporting a wasp sting on her nose!


----------



## cwtiger (Mar 1, 2014)

My little girl finally arrived home today. We have named her Bandit she is 8 weeks old.
View attachment 306485


----------



## Stuart (Mar 31, 2014)

Sigh, who needs a bed when you have moving blankets.


----------



## dannydee (Apr 1, 2014)

My dog, Moss.


----------



## mungus (Apr 1, 2014)

ingie said:


> Thinks he is a lap dog



I think he likes you

- - - Updated - - -



ingie said:


>


 
Big Boy !!


----------



## ingie (Apr 8, 2014)

Amelia said:


> Concerning Harlequin Danes:
> 
> Something is Rotten in Harlequin Danes



Half way down that page is a dog named "Ryker" The Revelation. That is my dog's grandfather. The breeder of my Crosby, purchased the semen from America a few years ago. Crosby's mum was artificially inseminated with semen from another American dog, also.


----------



## CrystalMoon (Apr 12, 2014)

Here is a pic of my new Pup Sarge, he is English Mastiff with a dash of Cane Corso. Sarge is 20 kg at 4 months of age. He is such a chilled out easy going little Fellow


----------



## Kitah (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## beastcreature (Apr 28, 2014)

Lovely borders Kitah.


----------



## missy103 (May 23, 2014)

*my two Harlie: dane, Missy: red.*







Harlie was my partners dog but he died on Monday from poisoned meat. 1080. missy is ok, but is lonely with out him. in a few mounths hoping to get him a new harlequin dane x.


----------



## Tigerlily (May 24, 2014)

So sorry for your loss  Harlie is beautiful! So is Missy, I hope you find a great companion for her soon


----------



## swampie (Jul 29, 2014)

My new security system.....Conan the 7 week old bandogge.....apart from our little stray foxy/jack russell that turned up on our doorstep 4 years ago he is the first non bull terrier I've bought in 24 years....only had him for a week and already love him to bits, such a calm natured little guy and responds well to training..


----------



## onimocnhoj (Jul 29, 2014)

Nice one Al, 

I bet it feels like a new world of dog!! Here is one of my bullies Rhino who just had this litter 
of little guys..


----------



## swampie (Jul 29, 2014)

Yeah John he's different for sure, I'm used to training bullies which can be stubborn at times but this guy takes it all in and does as he's told with minimal effort....

Love the litter mate, the best bully I ever had was a black and white boy (Cugo)'that I held onto out of my first ever litter, the best looking dog I've ever seen, beautifully proportioned and so intelligent, I had such a strong bond with him and he with me.....he ended up getting stollen early one morning, I was heartbroken, lost him around 18 years back and it still hurts.....it also hurts that I never took a single photo of him so I only have pictures in my mind to remember him by....


----------



## onimocnhoj (Jul 29, 2014)

That's a sad story, mate. I'm glad the mother of this litter is protective of her pups! My second female has actually taken to them too, which is highly uncommon/heard of..?

All the best with the new boy. I'm sure he'll bring you all sorts of new challenges and rewards.


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jul 29, 2014)

Some newer pics of my Baby Dog
Sarge


----------



## thals (Jul 29, 2014)

A few recent pics of my 8yr old puppy dog  

Birthday girl!



The morning after lol



Forever my baby



Snuggles with mum


----------



## PrecisionPythons (Jul 29, 2014)

A man's best friend  

You ladies can keep your diamonds


----------



## montysrainbow (Jul 29, 2014)

Heres some fresh pics of my girl : )





























Notice the wall behind her in pic...she chewed it!! She has a heap of chew toys but im guessing the house tastes better  lol


----------



## Stuart (Aug 18, 2014)

More dogs please she says....


----------



## Perko (Aug 18, 2014)

Septic Tank meets Whinging Pom


----------



## nonamesleft (Aug 19, 2014)

The new lad..


----------



## Jonesy1990 (Aug 19, 2014)

This is my boy hamish sitting on his mate deegan. Funny boys 







Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## onimocnhoj (Aug 25, 2014)

My two bully females sharing the one litter. Quite amazing to watch, particularly for 
Bull terriers.


----------



## snakegirlie (Sep 11, 2014)

my beautiful puppies. short hair shepherd is harley long hair shepherd is eddie mini foxi is bella and great dane pup is benson.


----------



## Gizmo101 (Sep 11, 2014)

These are my three dogs, Bella and American staffy, Gee some fluffy terrier x and Bria Johnson bulldog x American staffy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swampie (Jun 6, 2015)

Puppies are getting big. Bandogs, Juno and Conan.
Conan turns 1 tomorrow and is already an amazing guard dog and worships the ground I walk on, super smart and obedient, such a fast and powerful dog, he's around 45 kg now and I'd expect him to max out around 50 kg.
His half sister Juno is 3 months younger and already 41 kg so we expect she'll hit at least 55-60 kg like her mum, she's a real lover but has a great guard instinct also which will only get better.
God help anyone if they try to break into our place with this team on the job.


----------



## vampstorso (Jan 29, 2018)

For those Maremma experts out there, she is absolutely snow white when washed. Looking golden here after the toddler covered her in dirt.


----------



## Scutellatus (Jan 29, 2018)

Shady.
He has passed now unfortunately.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jan 29, 2018)

Yep, it's a shame dogs can't live for 50+ years like many reptiles and birds can.


----------



## pinefamily (Jan 29, 2018)

Scruffy, the Jack Russell we rescued from the Animal Welfare League. They told us she was only 4, but our vet confirmed our suspicions she was a lot older. Still we enjoyed the 2 years we had with her, and she had a good last home.


Our current canine, Chewie. As a puppy he looked like a miniature Chewbacca, until his first haircut. I always swore I'd never have a little dog, but when my wife fell in love with him, I gave in. The little bugger has won me over now. Shih tsu x mini foxy x toy poodle. My little shadow who was meant to be my wife's lap dog.


----------



## bluedragon (Jan 29, 2018)

here is my 4yo Doberman she is very nice


----------



## Scutellatus (Jan 29, 2018)

bluedragon said:


> here is my 4yo Doberman she is very nice
> View attachment 323037
> View attachment 323038
> View attachment 323039
> View attachment 323040


They just don't look the same since tail docking was outlawed.
I love the look of the ones with the ears cropped so that they are pricked constantly.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jan 29, 2018)

This is how I've always pictured dobermans


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Jan 29, 2018)

I hate ear cutting, it's like sharpening a snakes fangs to look more deadly basically.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jan 29, 2018)

Imported_tuatara said:


> I hate ear cutting, it's like sharpening a snakes fangs to look more deadly basically.


Yeah not saying I'm a fan of it, just the image that I've always had when I think "doberman".


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Jan 29, 2018)

For a while I thought pitbulls had pointy ears because of how common it was to see them with cut ears.


----------



## Scutellatus (Jan 29, 2018)

Imported_tuatara said:


> For a while I thought pitbulls had pointy ears because of how common it was to see them with cut ears.


Originally they were cropped so that when fighting they didn't get cuts on the ears which bleed profusely. More recently it has become a fashion trend so to speak.


----------



## GBWhite (Jan 29, 2018)

These are my favourite dogs.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jan 29, 2018)

GBWhite said:


> These are my favourite dogs.
> 
> View attachment 323041


These are mine.


----------



## bluedragon (Jan 29, 2018)

Scutellatus said:


> They just don't look the same since tail docking was outlawed.
> I love the look of the ones with the ears cropped so that they are pricked constantly.


i can agree with you on that i dont mind her tail but it gets annoying she always knocks glases over and whips you and f*****g hurts!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bl69aze (Jan 29, 2018)

Aussiepride83 said:


> These are mine.
> View attachment 323042


That’s a hot B**** if I’ve ever seen one!


----------



## bluedragon (Jan 29, 2018)

onimocnhoj said:


> View attachment 312069
> View attachment 312070
> View attachment 312071
> 
> ...


gotta love the roman nose bullterriers


----------



## Bl69aze (Jan 29, 2018)

My pups


----------



## bluedragon (Jan 29, 2018)

Bl69aze said:


> My pups
> 
> View attachment 323043
> 
> ...


wait is that what i think it is a cane corso x Bull mastiff


----------



## Bl69aze (Jan 29, 2018)

bluedragon said:


> wait is that what i think it is a cane corso x Bull mastiff


It’s a bull arab, so it’s a mix of breeds mashed into an ultimate pig hunting dog. Every bull arab line is different mixes, but it’s generally they have Labrador + pointer and 1 it 2 other breeds


----------



## bluedragon (Jan 29, 2018)

i knew it had bull arab in it but i wasn't sure first thing i spotted was maybe abit of cane corso


----------



## Scutellatus (Jan 29, 2018)

Are you sure about the Labrador part @Bl69aze?
Everything I have read says 50% English Bull Terrier, 25% Greyhound and 25% German Short Hair Pointer or English Pointer depending on who you ask. Some also contain English Mastiff.


----------



## Stompsy (Jan 30, 2018)

Aussiepride83 said:


> This is how I've always pictured dobermans


I’d never thought much of Dobermans until we went to pick up a tank from someone on Gumtree and they had a year old male. Omg! I think I spent more time giving the dog love than I did talking to the people about the tank. He was so beautiful. And such a smoocher.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jan 30, 2018)

Stompsy said:


> I’d never thought much of Dobermans until we went to pick up a tank from someone on Gumtree and they had a year old male. Omg! I think I spent more time giving the dog love than I did talking to the people about the tank. He was so beautiful. And such a smoocher.


Did it look like that picture (clipped ears and docked tail) or standard?


----------



## Stompsy (Jan 30, 2018)

Aussiepride83 said:


> Did it look like that picture (clipped ears and docked tail) or standard?


Standard. This was only a year or so ago.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jan 30, 2018)

Stompsy said:


> Standard. This was only a year or so ago.


Yeah nice. I imagine 6 week old Doberman pups would be pretty awwwwww... then again, what pups aren't. My wife and I are genuinely considering a British Bulldog for inside the house since the Jack's are strictly outside... we've been looking into it and and know a local breeder here in Toowoomba and indoor life suits them nicely. The only major concern is heat, they do not tolerate heat very well but we've got ceiling fans and aircon throughout so who knows... maybe Christmas this year...


----------



## pinefamily (Jan 30, 2018)

British bulldogs are fairly high maintenance I believe. But I love them too.


----------



## Lazreilly (Jan 30, 2018)

image host sites
This funny little fella is UNO.. he is a mischievous little jack russel x pug or aka jug


----------



## pinefamily (Jan 30, 2018)

He's a very cute little fellow, isn't he?


----------



## Lazreilly (Jan 30, 2018)

pinefamily said:


> He's a very cute little fellow, isn't he?


Yeah sure is ! Quite the handfull though haha


----------



## Foozil (Jan 30, 2018)

Cute! Do they have the same breathing issues as pugs?


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jan 30, 2018)

pinefamily said:


> British bulldogs are fairly high maintenance I believe. But I love them too.


High maintenance but low energy & exercise and happy to lounge about with you on the couch... a 10 min medium to slow work each day has them wrecked lol...beats 10km daily with Jack's followed by half hour of fetch and tug of war. Lol


----------



## DisturbedDave (Jan 30, 2018)

This one's Maggie, rescued her 3 years ago


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Jan 30, 2018)

If I was to get a dog it'd be an American pit(If it was legal here ofc) not many other breeds I like, Akita's are nice though, same with chinese crested(though it seems others don't like Chinese crested lol) the jug is beautiful too, but as foozil said, does it inherit the breathing issues pugs have?


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jan 31, 2018)

AJ (Alaska jnr) - pedigree Jack Russell pup.



Fast forward a few months to Father's day 2014 AJ & Alaska. AJ was still growing into his ears. Lol



Rewind wayy back to 2011 - Alaska graduates obedience training top of his class at 14 weeks old. The making of a fox hunting champion. Still a scrawny little rat dog yet to fill Out.



July 2013 Alaska is maturing and soon father's his first litter of pups



Alaska - 2016


Barking up the right tree...





Alaska 2017 - 6 years old and in his prime.


----------



## Lazreilly (Jan 31, 2018)

Foozil said:


> Cute! Do they have the same breathing issues as pugs?


No they dont . They idea of the JUG breed was too get rid of the pug issues by crossing with the very robust jack Russell .. awesome dogs heaps of character and fiesty !


----------



## Foozil (Jan 31, 2018)

Lazreilly said:


> No they dont . They idea of the JUG breed was too get rid of the pug issues by crossing with the very robust jack Russell .. awesome dogs heaps of character and fiesty !


Ok fantastic!


----------



## SpottedPythons (Jan 31, 2018)

I'm actually considering adopting a greyhound - I just love their temperament and looks, plus they are pretty much the only dog breed I'm not allergic to, for some reason!


----------



## Foozil (Jan 31, 2018)

I really want an Italian greyhound.


----------



## SpottedPythons (Jan 31, 2018)

They're apparently not very good pets since they are very hard to house train, and not very well behaved either.


----------



## pinefamily (Jan 31, 2018)

Unless you have you acreage, be prepared to walk a greyhound twice a day.


----------



## Bl69aze (Jan 31, 2018)

A guy up the road has a treadmill for his greyhound and it runs for 20minutes straight on it,

No sarcasm

He then walks it for an hour..DAILY


----------



## SpottedPythons (Jan 31, 2018)

pinefamily said:


> Unless you have you acreage, be prepared to walk a greyhound twice a day.


Actually a misconception. They are sprinters, not runners, so 20 - 30 minutes twice a day is fine.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jan 31, 2018)

Yeah unless you have a very active lifestyle, greyhounds are as demanding as Jacks.. I've gotta do 10km every day with mine and then play fetch for half hour... you'd be better off getting something you are allergic to and just having a telfast every day. My father-in-law is allergic to his Jack Russell but a telfast every morning keeps him from having any hayfever like symptoms.


----------



## SpottedPythons (Jan 31, 2018)

Aussiepride83 said:


> Yeah unless you have a very active lifestyle, greyhounds are as demanding as Jacks.. I've gotta do 10km every day with mine and then play fetch for half hour... you'd be better off getting something you are allergic to and just having a telfast every day. My father-in-law is allergic to his Jack Russell but a telfast every morning keeps him from having any hayfever like symptoms.


Their "active lifestyle" public image is a misconception from their racing careers. Here's a segment from GAPNSW - 
"Contrary to what a lot of people think, greyhounds are more like sprinters rather than marathon runners. This means that most of them only require a 15-20 minute walk each day. Many can sleep for up to 20 hours a day so are great for families and busy working couples. However there are exceptions to the rule and some greyhounds will require more or less exercise dependent on their energy levels and age.
As a large breed of dog, greyhounds actually require much less room than other breeds of a similar size and will often be found curled up around the house. We have greyhounds living in studio apartments, units and townhouses, as well as large homes and rural properties."
Italian greyhounds are a whole different breed as well as a different matter. They are difficult to keep and have terrible temperament. They also need huge amounts of room.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jan 31, 2018)

Yeah, however, it takes me 36 mins to walk 5km with my Jacks and I do that twice/day, so a 20 min walk for a greyhound twice a day isn't a whole lot less... you'd still cover 2-3km in that time and for the average person in today's society, 20 - 40 mins walking/physical activity a day is considered iron man training. LOL But, it's definitely a good thing if you want the motivation to get fit and keep active... Even on the days where I don''t feel like going, the dogs Harass me until I do so we all benefit from it. The most walking people tend to do today is from the couch to the fridge, to the bathroom and back... Anything more than that is deemed unnecessary.

No sh*t, I saw a bloke about 6 weeks ago while I was out walking the dogs, he was on a segway.... He'd of been my age or younger and I thought, how tired do you have to be.... LOL





[doublepost=1517376313,1517375202][/doublepost]Even the fury of a Jack Russell Terrier is softened when daddy is with his baby girl. 

Alaska & Rippa. <3


----------



## SpottedPythons (Jan 31, 2018)

3 kilometres is hard??? People really need to start getting fitter rather than just staring at a computer screen. Although I have a friend who has a really active lifestyle, and he got a greyhound for company while jogging (10km plus). He was really surprised to find that the dog quit after about half an hour and wouldn't even walk - it just lay down under a tree. He literally had to carry it back. I don't mind 4km walks twice a day - and I decided on the greyhound because it can tolerate smaller spaces (lot of the garden and the house taken up by aviaries, enclosures, etc. for my other animals) And also because I'm not allergic to them.


----------



## Foozil (Jan 31, 2018)

SpottedPythons said:


> 3 kilometres is hard??? People really need to start getting fitter rather than just staring at a computer screen.


Agreed.


----------



## SpottedPythons (Jan 31, 2018)

Foozil said:


> Agreed.


But APS doesn't count.


----------



## Foozil (Jan 31, 2018)

SpottedPythons said:


> But APS doesn't count.


Of course!


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jan 31, 2018)

SpottedPythons said:


> 3 kilometres is hard??? People really need to start getting fitter rather than just staring at a computer screen.


Yeah mate, have a look at the obesity epidemic in this country now... We're either just behind or on par with America.. It's pretty sad. I do my 2X 5km walks plus 30 mins of cardio every day religiously.


----------



## Scutellatus (Jan 31, 2018)

Aussiepride83 said:


> Yeah mate, have a look at the obesity epidemic in this country now... We're either just behind or on par with America.. It's pretty sad. I do my 2X 5km walks plus 30 mins of cardio every day religiously.


Australia doesn't even come in the top 20 for obesity, America is 12th. We are third in English speaking countries though.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jan 31, 2018)

Scutellatus said:


> Australia doesn't even come in the top 20 for obesity, America is 12th. We are third in English speaking countries though.


All I said was we're just behind or on par with America... which is correct. 1 in 3 Aussies are obese and that's messed up.

_"Australia is one of the fattest nations, jumping almost 40 places to 25th in obesity ranking, just behind the US but well ahead of France, Finland, Germany and Japan."_


----------



## bluedragon (Feb 5, 2018)

*Owner fears dog has been stolen by pig hunters*





hi all some of you guys probably have heard of this story before ill put some more details but you guys probably like everyone said to me it so late hes gone because he has been missing for 4ys now but i know this family very close and id realy like to find out or even return him if i find him but there is always faith




Buddy, her bull mastiff cross, has been missing since Monday.

She fears he's been taken, possibly pinched from the street.

He's not the type of dog to wander too far, according to the Aldershot woman


He's got a place in a loving home, a girlfriend across the road and friends in the street.

Ms Hodges said that because of Buddy's breed she automatically assumed the worst when he went missing - that he'd been taken to be used pig hunting or to breed pig hunters.

Maryborough police are unaware of any ongoing problems of this type.

But it doesn't ease Ms Hodges' worried mind - and she says as a rescued dog with a placid nature, Buddy could never enjoy that kind of life.

"The people who own (his girlfriend) took him in after some people had used him as a pigging dog and he was mistreated - he was belted and starved...," Ms Hodges said.

"But Buddy just decided to move in with us when our old dog Turbo died.

"He's a gentle giant, he's very polite.

"He sits down and shakes hands, he's very polite with other dogs.

"There's not a mean bone in his body."

Ms Hodges isn't hoping for miracles, just to see her little guy back home.

She'll ask no questions and hold no grudge.

Buddy, 3, is a whole bull-mastiff cross, 90cm tall, with a black and white coat.

He went missing near Marshal Rd and Silver St, Aldershot.

He is registered but not microchipped.

you might not know but if anyone knows anyone or has seen this dog were ever please tell me 
"its not to late to make a difference" thanks


----------



## Kirk1701 (Feb 5, 2018)

If people are after a hypo-allergenic dog I can heartily recommend poodles. Myself and my family have kept poodles my whole life, they are just lovely dogs to own. They do require training as they are very intelligent and can be stubborn but I've always found that to be rewarding. I walk mine daily for 1/2 an hour and longer on weekends.













IMG_2940



__ Kirk1701
__ Feb 5, 2018






This is my lovely girl Ruby


----------



## SpottedPythons (Feb 5, 2018)

Kirk1701 said:


> If people are after a hypo-allergenic dog I can heartily recommend poodles. Myself and my family have kept poodles my whole life, they are just lovely dogs to own. They do require training as they are very intelligent and can be stubborn but I've always found that to be rewarding. I walk mine daily for 1/2 an hour and longer on weekends.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Despite them being hypoallergenic, I am unfortunately still allergic to them...  But I LOVE poodles!!!


----------



## Kirk1701 (Feb 5, 2018)

SpottedPythons said:


> Despite them being hypoallergenic, I am unfortunately still allergic to them...  But I LOVE poodles!!!


 That is a true tragedy. I don't think I've ever heard of someone being allergic to poodles


----------



## bluedragon (Feb 5, 2018)

bluedragon said:


> *Owner fears dog has been stolen by pig hunters*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i will try and put some pics of his son


----------



## Stuart (Feb 7, 2018)

Woof. Comfy as hell..


----------



## Neil j (Feb 19, 2018)

I didn’t look through this thread but my favourite breed is the Staffordshire bull terrier even though they are in fact dogs. 
I love to own again and breed them some day. Be way better then reptiles. Truth.


----------



## vampstorso (May 7, 2018)

The half grown ruler of the yard.

She doesn't let my husband's dog near the kids or I and he's got a good 20kg on her lol.
Very much a guardian.

Her parents were monsters so I look forward to her also getting that big


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jun 3, 2018)

Big afternoon at the vet with my pride and joy "Alaska" (pedigree Jack Russell Terrier)... Did himself a minor mischief working a fox underground. Wrenched a dew claw, I didn't notice until about an hour and a half later when he kept licking his paw. Wasn't overly bothering him at all, was still tearing around and wanting to work. Jack's have a very high pain tolerance but I didn't wanna risk an infection or it getting injured further, I went to clip it back but it was cracked and split right to the bone and he was getting very growly and agitated with me inspecting, (typical Jack, can't get near his paws while he's conscious, he'd rip your hands clean off at your shoulders.) So I called the vet, he needed to be knocked out to remove it, not ideal on a Sunday (after hours fees) but he's my best mate. The vets even muzzled him when he was under just incase he came around while they were workin on him, lol.

This is the quietest and longest he's ever been still in his life.


Sleeping beauty... 20 mins after giving him a tranquilizer he started to zonk out then they jabbed him with the anaesthesia and muzzled him and went to work.


All better... entire nail removed, no bandage for this guy as he chews them off. Lol



He'll be ready to go back to work tomorrow.


----------



## Shire pythons (Jun 3, 2018)

Tough little buggers the jacks , they got heart !


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jun 3, 2018)

Shire pythons said:


> Tough little buggers the jacks , they got heart !


Bloody oath mate, no yellow streaks in this breed.


----------

